# micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso



## Vulpecula (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine Bezahldienst via 0900er Nummer in Anspruch genommen. In der Vergangenheit habe ich dies auch schon öfter getan - allerdings bisher immer ohne Probleme. Der Dienstleister ist/war in diesem Fall anscheinend die *micropayment GmbH*.

Nun sind hier zwei Mahnungen der o.g. Firma eingegangen, die nicht nur den Betrag des Mehrwertdienstes einfordern, sondeen darüber hinaus auch noch unverhältnismäßig hohe Mahngebühren. Ebenfalls eingegangen ist eine Mahnung der Firma *Diagonal Inkasso GmbH*, die Mahngebüren nochmals toppt.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mich sehr wundere, wie man an meine Adresse gekommen ist, riecht es doch sehr nach Betrug. Nicht zuletzt, da die Postanschrift der Inkasso-Firma dieselbe ist, wie die der micropayment GmbH.

Es gibt hier im Forum zwar einige Beiträge über die micropayment GmbH, allerdings nichts, was darauf schließen lassen würde, dass es sich hier um eine einschlägig bekannte Abzock-Firma handelt. Dennoch möchte ich auf diesem Weg herausfinden, ob es hier noch mehr Menschen gibt, die plötzliche Forderungen der genannten Firmen erhalten haben.

Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl darauf verzichten, mich mit der micropayment GmbH auseinanderzusetzen und stattdessen Strafanzeige erstatten, sowie jeglichem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen.

MfG - Vulpecula


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



Vulpecula schrieb:


> Nun sind hier zwei Mahnungen der o.g. Firma eingegangen, die nicht nur den Betrag des Mehrwertdienstes einfordern, sondeen darüber hinaus auch noch unverhältnismäßig hohe Mahngebühren. Ebenfalls eingegangen ist eine Mahnung der Firma *Diagonal Inkasso GmbH*, die Mahngebüren nochmals toppt.



Stöbert man in deren Internetauftritt, ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen, dass die sich auf kreatives Forderungsmanagement im Mehrwertbereich spezialisiert haben. Deine Vermutung dürfte wohl richtig sein.

Sehr erhellend ist die Ausführung zum Widerrufsrecht:



> *Warum habe ich kein Widerrufsrecht?*
> 
> Sie waren mit der sofortigen Erbringung der Dienstleistung einverstanden und haben damit auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht gemäss BGB §312d,(3)2 verzichtet



Die typischen Abofallenbetreiber hätten das auch gerne.


----------



## Lilith (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*

Hallo Vulpecula!

Also ich muss als 1. mal sagen, dass ich ja schon fast froh bin, dass ich Deinen Aufruf sich zu melden hier lese. Und wirklich erleichtert bin ich, jetzt nachdem ich mal Diagonal Inkasso gegoogelt habe, dass ich die ganzen Beträge, die sich bei mir zuhause mittlerweile stapeln, und die mir langsam aber sicher die Tränen und die Verzweiflung ins Gesicht getrieben haben, getrost in den Müll werfen kann. 

Vorab: Ich habe so ziemlich das gleiche Problem wie Du.

Ich habe bis vor einiger Zeit, zuletzt im März 2010, ein Browsergame im Internet gespielt, in dem man sich über den telefonischen Bezahldienst 'micropayment' Spielvorteile gegen €uro beschaffen kann. Diesen Dienst habe ich monatlich in Anspruch genommen, und Beträge um die 3,00€ oder 4,00€ pro Monat investiert. Ich habe das Spiel im März 2010 aufgegeben, sogar den Account habe ich gelöscht. 
Alle Beträge wurden immer über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.

Dann, nachdem ich das Spiel schon 3 Monate nicht mehr gespielt hatte, kam 1 Mahnung von micropayment, bei der ich etwas verdutzt war, weil meines Wissens alles über die Telefonrechnung beglichen war. Die Hauptforderung war sehr gering, jedoch die Mahngebühr war sehr hoch. 
Weiteres habe ich mir jedoch erstmal nicht gedacht und hab die Rechnung erstmal bezahlt. Denn bisher hatte ich ja monateang nie Probleme mit denen. Ich dachte mir, wenn da nichts zu beanstanden ist, werden die auch keine Mahnung schicken, hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit. 

Dann kam 2 Wochen später 1 Inkassobescheid von Diagonalinkasso, in dem als Gläubiger micropayment genannt war, eine Hauptforderung von 13,00€, 19,00€ für Auslagen (19,00€ für Papier und Briefmarken????)..letztendlich waren insgesamt 69,00€ aufgeführt, die ich zu bezahlen habe. Die 19,00€ habe ich so gut und genau im Kopf, weil die diesen horrenden Betrag für Auslagen immer anführen.^^ Jedenfalls war ich so bescheuert und habe auch das bezahlt und noch insgesamt 3 mal habe ich Inkasso-Bescheide (ohne vorherige micropayment Mahnung übrigens)von denen bezahlt, von denen ich gar nicht weiss wie die überhaupt darauf kommen. 
Aufgeführt wird immer der gleiche Gläubiger (eben micropayment) und an der Hauptforderung ist nicht genau zu erkennen, wofür diese überhaupt ist (also da steht schon, dass ich den telefonischen Bezahldienst von micropayment in Anspruch genommen häte, aber nicht wann ich den genau in Anspruch genommen haben soll). 
Da ich aber von meinem ehemaligen Lebensgefährten weiss, dass er sich auch öfter im Netz rumgetrieben hat, teilweise mit meinem Account auch mal dieses Spiel gespielt hat, er sehr unzuverlässig in solchen Dingen ist, habe ich es immer darauf zurückgeführt. Da ich keinen Kontakt zu ihm wollte und ich einfach keinen Stress haben wollte, habe ich die ersten Male bezahlt.

Nun ist es aber so, dass hier immernoch !!! alte und immer wieder neue Inkassobescheide, in regelmässigen Abständen eintrudeln. 
Als ich dann nach dem 4. Mal nicht mehr bezahlt habe, weil ich mich mittlerweile mit meinem Telefon- u. I-Net-Anbieter und Ex-Freund in Verbindung gesetzt habe, und mir von beiden Seiten versichert wurde, dass keine Forderungen mehr seit März 2010 bestehen (weil micropayment hat ja immer über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet), habe ich dann nicht mehr auf die Schreiben reagiert. Es kamen und kommen immernoch teilweise bitterböse Briefe, mit den üblichen Drohungen, die bis jetzt auch nur Drohungen geblieben sind. 
Ich könnte mir so in den Hintern treten, dass ich so naiv war und denen so viel Geld in den Ar... gepumpt habe, aber viel schlimmer finde ich deren Dreistigkeit. Ich frag mich wirklich, ob man nicht mal an Akte/11 in Sat1 oder so schreiben sollte. Denn da hab ich jetzt gerade erst einen Fall eines anderen Inkassobüros gesehen, das wohl die gleichen Machenschaften an den Tag legt. 

Gibt es bei Dir etwas neues? Also ich werde Morgen mal bei den 'netten' Leuten dort anrufen (mal wieder) und mir deren zusammengestrickten Geschichten anhören. Nur diesmal kann ich ganz sicher auftreten, weil ich nun mit 100% Gewissheit sagen kann, dass die mich verarschen und es keine Forderungen mehr an mich gibt. Eine Anzeige werde ich denen auch in Aussicht stellen.

ast Du Diagonal Inkasso schonmal gegoogelt? Ich könnt mir in den Hintern treten, dass ich das nicht DIREKTgemacht hab. Das werde ich von heute an immer machen. Alles und jeden googeln, der Geld von mir haben will.


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



Lilith schrieb:


> Alles und jeden googeln, der Geld von mir haben will.


:dafuer:
Wenn das jeder Verbraucher machen würde, gäbe es nur einen  winzigen Bruchteil der Abzocke im WWW.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



Lilith schrieb:


> ... Also ich werde Morgen mal bei den 'netten' Leuten dort anrufen (mal wieder) und mir deren zusammengestrickten Geschichten anhören...



Dazu nur soviel >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



Lilith schrieb:


> Alle Beträge wurden immer über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.


Kann es dabei aber auch möglich sein, dass einzelne Buchungen nicht weiter gereicht wurden (micropayment / Telekom / Carrier und zurück)? Buchungen, von denen du womöglich nichts weißt?



Lilith schrieb:


> Aufgeführt wird immer micropaymentund an  der Hauptforderung ist nicht genau zu erkennen, wofür diese überhaupt  ist (telefonischen Bezahldienst von  micropayment


Da hammas doch, telefonischer Bezahldienst --> 0900er Abrechnung! Nun brächtest du nur noch die Nummer, die angewählt worden sein soll und schon lässt sich einfach heraus finden, wofür diese angewendet wird.



Lilith schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wirklich, ob man nicht mal an Akte/11  in Sat1 oder so schreiben sollte.


Was soll das? Guckst du > HIER <. Wen wunderts, dass die Themen überall recht dünn sind?



Lilith schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige werde ich denen auch  in Aussicht stellen.


Die Klärung ist aber nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden - ein brauchbares Ergebnis wirst du nicht erwarten können. Frage doch bei mikropayment an, der Chef ist ja selbst bekennender Fan dieses Forums > HIER <. Ich werde ihm mal eine PN schicken, dass er sich evtl. hier mal einklinkt. Auf meinen ersten Absatz (oben) wüsste ich schon gern eine Antwort.


----------



## micropayment (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*

Hallo, wenn Fragen zu entsprechenden Buchungen oder Mahnungen bestehen, haben die Inkassodienstleister und natürlich auch unser Kundensupport die genauen Angaben über Zeit, Webseite und IP der Buchung. In allen bisherigen Fällen konnten die Unklarheiten beseitigt werden. Die Servicerufnummern für die Informationen sind auf den Schreiben vorhanden. 

Viele Grüße 
Andreas Richter


----------



## BenTigger (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



Reducal schrieb:


> Kann es dabei aber auch möglich sein, dass einzelne Buchungen nicht weiter gereicht wurden (micropayment / Telekom / Carrier und zurück)? Buchungen, von denen du womöglich nichts weißt?
> .



Frage auch an Micropayment:

Ist das ein Grund, gleich ein Inkasso mit überzogenen Mahngebühren zu starten, wenn über 0900er Nummern normalerweise abgebuchte Beträge ohne mein Wissen nicht (wie auch immer) weitergereicht wurden? Bin ich dann dafür verantwortlich?


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*

Das selbe Problem hatte vor etwa zwei Jahren in Einzelfällen z. B. auch der ehemalige Mitbewerber der Berliner, nämlich die Questnet für die Abrechnung des Support von Avira. Da erfuhren die Betroffenen auch erst von der Buchung durch die Lindauer CL Inkasso AG und es zeigte sich, dass da auch niemand etwas strittig von der Telefonrechnung hatte zurück gehen lassen.


----------



## micropayment (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Frage auch an Micropayment:
> 
> Ist das ein Grund, gleich ein Inkasso mit überzogenen Mahngebühren zu starten, wenn über 0900er Nummern normalerweise abgebuchte Beträge ohne mein Wissen nicht (wie auch immer) weitergereicht wurden? Bin ich dann dafür verantwortlich?


 

Ich denke eine termingerechte Zahlung kann man ja nachweisen. 
Das Inkasso startet auch nicht gleich. Es gibt eine kaufmännische Mahnung, dazwischen immer wieder einige Zeit für die Zahlung. Erst nach vertreichen dieser vielen Fristen geht der Fall an den Inkassodienstleister.
Wenn eine Zahlung nicht "weitergereicht" wurde, ist das natürlich kein Fall für das Inkasso. Obwohl ich an diese Fälle persönlich nicht glaube. 
Aber auch solche Angelegenheiten lassen sich klären.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



micropayment schrieb:


> Ich denke eine termingerechte Zahlung kann man ja nachweisen.


Darum geht es mir zumindest hier aber nicht. Aber das Problem wurde ja erkannt.





micropayment schrieb:


> Aber auch solche Angelegenheiten lassen sich klären.


...so isses! Und deshalb sollte Lilith den Ball auch aufnehmen und weiter spielen.


----------



## Michelle (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



micropayment schrieb:


> Ich denke eine termingerechte Zahlung kann man ja nachweisen.
> Das Inkasso startet auch nicht gleich. Es gibt eine kaufmännische Mahnung, dazwischen immer wieder einige Zeit für die Zahlung. Erst nach vertreichen dieser vielen Fristen geht der Fall an den Inkassodienstleister.
> Wenn eine Zahlung nicht "weitergereicht" wurde, ist das natürlich kein Fall für das Inkasso. Obwohl ich an diese Fälle persönlich nicht glaube.
> Aber auch solche Angelegenheiten lassen sich klären.
> ...



Also bei mir wurde auch gleich das Inkasso gestartet wegen den Mahngebühren. Die zufällig auch total überhöht waren. Die Rechnung war ursprünglich 1.99 und dann kommen da Mahngebühr 7,50 und Nebenkosten von 5,00 hinzu, also statt 1.99 aufeinmal 14,49.
Und ich hatte vorhin bei micropayment angerufen und ich hab ihr erklärt warum, und sie meinte das wär alles nur Ausrede nicht pünktlich zu bezahlen. Das ist wirklich entäuschend, weil ich nicht das gefühl hatte das sie mir zuhören wollte. 

Die Sache war bei uns halt so das mein Mann öfters sowas bestellt halt für das Spiel Fussball Manager und das wurde sonst immer per Lastschrift eingezogen. Durch einen Defekt vom Telefonanbieter haben wir uns einen neuen Telefonabieter geholt und da wie ich im nachhinein feststellen durfte es nicht per Lastschrift eingezogen wird.
Am 03.11.10 per Telefon bestellt und am 20.12.10 kam eine Rechnung vom neuen Telefonanbieter, die ich im alten Jahr nicht mehr bekommen, bzw. gelesen hatte, weil wir im Urlaub waren für 2 Wochen, das schlimme ist halt nur ich habe im Urlaub mein Vater verloren durch ein plötzlichen Tod und als wir wiederkamen hab ich die Rechnung noch nicht mal wahrgenommen, besonders weil die sonst per Lastschrift eingezogen wird. Ist aber nicht die einzigste Rechnung die Anfang Januar liegen geblieben ist. Alles auch garnicht so schlimm hab ja Mahnungen erhalten und dann die Rechnungen bezahlt, aber hab die Mahngebühr nicht bezahlt. Das bei keiner Firma das Problem war bis auf Micro Payment. Hatte da auch nur die 1.99 überwiesen durch eine Mahnung vom 01.02.11. Und nun bekomm ich heute ein Inkasso Brief mit der Forderung von 6,99 plus den ganzen anderen Gebühren vom Inkasso Unternehmen.

Und das nennen die Mitarbeiter als Ausrede nicht pünktlich zu bezahlen, war echt schockiert, als ob ich mit Absicht die 1,99 nicht bezahlt hätte. Gibt echt verständnis mehr heute und das ist wirklich sehr enttäuschend!!!


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



Michelle schrieb:


> ...Defekt vom Telefonanbieter haben wir uns einen neuen Telefonabieter geholt und da wie ich im nachhinein feststellen durfte es nicht per Lastschrift eingezogen wird.


Das ist doch mal eine Erklärung auf meine Frage hier:





Reducal schrieb:


> Kann es dabei aber auch möglich sein, dass  einzelne Buchungen nicht weiter gereicht wurden (micropayment / Telekom /  Carrier und zurück)?


 Allerdings ist das weder ein Grund pampig zu werden (Hallo Support!) noch überhaupt die Mahnkeule zu schwingen. Nur, dürfte das der Micropayment womöglich nicht mitgeteilt worden sein, dass die Buchung wegen des Providerwechsels zurück gewiesen wurde.



Michelle schrieb:


> Gibt echt [kein] verständnis mehr heute und das ist wirklich sehr  enttäuschend!!!


Aber wessen Problem ist das? Es menschelt halt auch in der automatisierten Atmosphäre technischer Anbindungen. Für diese Position gibt es aber eher kein Pflichtfeld und daran muss sich jeder von uns gewöhnen, auch wenns schwer fällt. Generell kann man aber über jedes Problem zumeist reden, im Zweifelsfall sieht man eben einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung gelassen entgegen - aber für 15 €?


----------



## Alley90 (16 März 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*

Hallo erst mal 
Ich melde mich wieder zurück von der Front 
Ich habe folgendes Problem, vor einigen Tagen erhielt ich eine Mahnung von Micropayment. Ich soll wohl Sonntags um 05,20 Uhr in der Frühe auf Flobbo.de gewesen sein. Nur war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei meiner Familie. Ich kam erst Sonntags abends wieder zurück. Für 29 sek. soll ich nun 2,99 € plus 7,50 Mahngebühr und 5 € Nebenkosten blechen. Die Rechnung erhielt ich schon früher, daraufhin rief ich dort an, um mir sagen zulassen das Sie wohl mein Aktenzeichen nicht öffnen können. Dann habe ich es vergessen bis die Mahnung kam (Ich weiß selber Schuld). Was soll ich jetzt tun? Ich wollte eigentlich ein Widerruf via Einschreiben schicken, nur was schreibe ich da genau rein?? Habt ihr schon Widerruf eingelegt?

MfG
Alley


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*

Was willst du widerrufen, das du doch nicht veranlasst haben willst?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*

Ich muss ja aber Irgendwas tun!!! Ich kann ja nicht einfach nicht Bezahlen....


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2011)

*AW: micropayment GmbH & Diagonal Inkasso*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich muss ja aber Irgendwas tun...


...nicht zwingend! Wenn schon, dann widerspricht man der Forderung (ohne Gründe).

Andere Frage, wie soll die Forderung überhaupt entstanden sein? Aber womöglich beantwortet man dir die Frage ja in einem anderen Forum, z. B. hier: http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110316111908AAy7twH


----------



## Jemand (25 Juni 2011)

Hallo
Ich muss das Thema noch mal ausgraben. Ich habe gestern einen Kauf über 99,99€ abgeschlossen, welcher über micropayment abgeschlossen wurde und würde diesen gerne widerrufen. In den AGB von micropayment finde ich nichts über ein Widerrufsrecht, was man im Normalfall bei online abgeschlossenen Verträgen jedoch hat. Kann ich den Widerruf dennoch an die Firma schicken und der wäre gültig? Im Normalfall beträgt die Widerrufsfrist doch 2 Wochen, oder?

Danke schon mal und Liebe Grüße


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2011)

Ob überhaupt ein Widerrufsrecht besteht, hängt zu einem gewissen Teil auch davon ab, was Du für ein Geschäft abgeschlossen hast. Insofern kann es eine pauschale Auskunft nicht geben.


----------



## Jemand (25 Juni 2011)

Okay, es sieht wie folgt aus:
Ich spiele "Shakes & Fidget", wo man sich "Pilze" kaufen kann. Mit diesen Pilzen kann man dann gewisse Vorteile im Spiel kaufen. Die Pilze sind noch nicht auf meinen Spielaccount gut geschrieben worden, wenn das passieren sollte werde ich sie nicht ausgeben, sodass man sie zurücknehmen könnte. Hilft das weiter?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Wenn Du da was über ein Widerrufsrecht findest, dann in den AGB des Spieleanbieters.
Micropayment ist nur der Kassier und der hat nichts mit den AGB des Anbieters zu tun

http://s7.sfgame.de/legal/index.php?type=terms&mode=1

*§ 11 Widerrufsrecht*

*Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (etwa per Brief oder Supportformular) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 EGBGB und unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB. Da Sie keine persönlichen Daten angeben, beruht unser System zur Erkennung von Eingabefehlern auf technischen Standards. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:*

* Impressum*

* Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z. B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren, müssen Sie uns insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten. Dies kann dazu führen, dass Sie die vertraglichen Zahlungsverpflichtungen für den Zeitraum bis zum Widerruf gleichwohl erfüllen müssen. Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen müssen innerhalb von 30 Tagen erfüllt werden. Die Frist beginnt für Sie mit der Absendung Ihrer Widerrufserklärung, für uns mit deren Empfang.*

* Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf Ihren ausdrücklichen Wunsch vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor Sie Ihr Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt haben. Hiervon ist regelmäßig auszugehen, wenn Sie mit der Nutzung Ihres Spielaccounts begonnen haben.*
* Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung*


----------



## Jemand (25 Juni 2011)

Nur noch mal zur Sicherheit. Wenn micropayment noch der Kassierer ist, ist der Vertrag also nur zwischen mir und dem Spieleanbieter und nicht micropayment entstanden? micropayment ist nur quasi die ausführende Kraft? Demnach habe ich den Widerruf auch nur an den Spieleanbieter zu richten?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Bingo!


----------



## Jemand (25 Juni 2011)

Dann bedanke ich mich sehr herzlich. Du hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

gern geschehen


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2011)

> Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Vertrag von beiden Seiten auf Ihren ausdrücklichen Wunsch vollständig erfüllt ist, bevor Sie Ihr Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt haben. Hiervon ist regelmäßig auszugehen, wenn Sie mit der Nutzung Ihres Spielaccounts begonnen haben.


Lustig, das alte "Der Teller ist vollständig leer, wenn der erste Löffel gegessen wurde" Märchen.

Wie ist denn die Abrechnung der Pilze organisiert? Über 0900/Telefonrechnung? Lastschrift? Rechnung?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Die sind flexibel die Pilzhändler ...

http://forum.sfgame.de/showpost.php?p=73&postcount=10


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2011)

Jemand schrieb:


> ....wo man sich "Pilze" kaufen kann.


Wie funktionierte die Zahlung? Ich nehme mal an, du hattest "Telefon" gewählt. Und wann kannst du mit der virtuellen Ware rechnen, wenn sie jetzt noch nicht auf deinem Guthabenkonto ist?


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2011)

Der wird als unregistrierter Gast jetzt erstmal beim Spieleprovider widersprechen und frühestens wieder auftauchen wenn das nicht funktioniert.
Neue Posts kriegt er ja nicht mit


----------



## Biest (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo

Also bei mir hat die Firma Micropayment am 13.07.2011 2 x 99,99€ abgebucht mit der verwendung Shakes & Fidget .

Dieses Spiel oder der gleichen habe ich im leben nie gespielt ...

Das Geld habe ich am gleichen Tag zurückbuchenlassen , als ich dann von der Arbeit gekommen bin buchte die Firma Micropayment wieder 99,99 € ab auch diese lies ich zurückbuchen und habe gleich den Anbieter sperren lassen.

Na ja mal schauen wie es weiter geht  , Vorderungen oder bescheide habe ich keine bekommen für irgend was .

Und Morgen nun werde ich rücksprache halten mit meinem Rechtsverdreher

Grüße.Marco


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2011)

Irgendwer muß also Deine Kontonummer kennen und eingetragen haben


----------



## Fragender000 (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab seit ende letzten Jahres auch mit dem Verein zu tun, die wollen für eine längst gezahlte Forderung in höhe von 5€ fast 120€ Gebühren haben....
Nach ein paar "netten" Mahnungen von denen gabs dann sogar mal nen Brief von dem Abzockeranwalt P. K., mit androhung des Gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens...
Kurze Zeit später kam dann wieder von Diagonal nen Brief in dem mir mitgeteilt wurde, das Sie den Fall jetzt wieder bei sich bearbeiten, und mir einen vergleich in höhe von ca. 70 € anbieten....
Ich frag mich bei der ganzen Sache nur, warum die nicht endlich nen Mahnbescheid erlassen wenn die Ihrer Sache doch so sicher sind...
Aber wahrscheinlich wissen sie das es die Kostenminderungspflicht gibt und Inkassokosten nicht rechtskräftig einklagbar sind.
Naja mal schauen wann es den nächsten Brief von denen gibt...

P.s. Sehr schön finde ich ja immer den Aufdruck " ZENTRALVERWALTUNG " auf den Briefumschlägen...


----------



## ... (28 Juli 2011)

Fragender000 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bei der ganzen Sache nur, warum die nicht endlich nen Mahnbescheid erlassen wenn die Ihrer Sache doch so sicher sind...


Ein Mahnbescheid kostet 23€ per Vorkasse...

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Wenn die Forderung schon längst beglichen ist wäre ein MB eine klassische Steilvorlage ...




http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Mahnbescheid#.C3.9Cberleitung_ins_streitige_Verfahren

Nur ob die Dir den Gefallen tun wage ich stark zu bezweifeln


----------



## Fragender000 (28 Juli 2011)

Ja kosten und ablauf vom MB sind mir bekannt, aber danke für die hinweise...



Hippo schrieb:


> Nur ob die Dir den Gefallen tun wage ich stark zu bezweifeln



Naja die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt oder wie sagt man so schön....


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Die Hinweise sind ja nicht nur für den direkt Fragenden sondern auch für die anderen Mitleser


----------



## Fr3aky (28 Juli 2011)

Eine Frage bei mir kommt wenn ich über Telefon für 9.99€ einkaufen möchte :
Leider ist ein Fehler aufgetreten .
Ich ruf immer die nummer an die dann da steht aber immer kommt das gleiche


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Du schreibst sehr kryptisch ...
Die foreneigene Kristallkugel ist nur leider grade zur Inspektion und somit sind wir auf mehr Information angewiesen ...


----------



## Combine (21 September 2011)

Hallo, Ich hatte vor ca 3 Monaten eine Zahlung für 9,99€ über Call 2 Pay bezahlt.

Ende letzten Monats kam ein Brief von Micro Payment, und die wollten einen Betrag von 22,49€ von mir.
Da dacht ich mir schon wie kann das sein das ist doch Call 2 Pay und net das ichs denen überweißen muss.
Okay dacht mir ich überweiß es denen nächsten Monat und gut is.

Leider hatte ich das total vergessen und nun kam vor einer Woche ein neuer Brief, diesmal von "Diagonal" mit einer Mahnung und Gesamtforderung von 70,60€

Meine Frage ist nun, das kann doch net Rechtens sein, sieht für mich aus wie Betrug.

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen, erstma ein Wiederruf schicken?


Schonma Danke für Antworten!


----------



## Hippo (21 September 2011)

Um was gehts überhaupt?
Unsere Kristallkugel ist leider grade zur Reparatur ...
Ist das eine von Dir gewünschte Dienstleistung? Wenn nein, was ist es überhaupt?
Unter Umständen ist es rechtens die 70 € zu verlangen wenn da wirklich ein Vertrag bestanden hat und der Gläubiger einen Anwalt zum Inkasso einschaltet.
Dann kann wieder die Situation sein daß überhaupt kein Vertrag besteht und es kann auch sein daß ein Vertrag bestehen würde wenn der Anbieter gewisse Voraussetzungen eingehalten hätte - dann könntest Du auch noch widerrufen, sonst nicht


----------



## Teleton (22 September 2011)

Rechtverfolgungskosten können als Verzugsschaden ( §286 BGB) erstattungsfähig sein: "Verzug= Schuldhaftes Nichtleisten trotz Fälligkeit und Mahnung"
Nach Auffassung der meisten Gericht ist erstattungsfähig derjenige Betrag, den auch ein Anwalt verlangen dürfte. Das sind bei Streiwert bis 300,- Euro 32,50 + 6,50 Auslagenpauschale für eine durchschnittlich schwere Angelegenheit. Ob "Zahl sonst Ärger" durchschittlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad erreicht ?


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2011)

> Ob "Zahl sonst Ärger" durchschittlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad erreicht ?


... ich zitiere Ludwig Thoma ...

Bei manchen schon ...


----------



## Gina1986 (5 Oktober 2011)

hey

ich musste mich hier einfach mal einklicken. ich soll angeblich auch ein online game gespielt habe und dafür übers tele einen premium geholt haben. dieses spiel war mir bis dahin nicht mal bekannt geschweige denn das ich mich für sowas interessiere.

ich habe jetzt längere zeit nichts von denen gehört nur heute sehe ich das man versucht hat von meinem konto 16 euro abzubuchen, die (zum glück) nicht drauf sind weil mein geld erst kommt.

und ich frage mich jetzt für was sind diese 16 euro. mein mann war es nicht den hab ich natürlich gleich angerufen.

Liebe grüsse Gina


----------



## noscam (5 Dezember 2011)

die Diagonal Inkassogesellschaft treibts  noch frecher - weshalb jeder, der eine nicht erwartete oder unverständliche Mahnung bekommt - erst mal googeln sollte und so will ich Euch meinen Fall nicht vorenthalten und die Information streuen, denn nur so kann man diesen Gaunern das Handwerk legen:

ich habe von diagonal inkasso zwar noch nie etwas gehört, aber jetzt im November 2011 schicken sie mir eine Mahnung mit den üblichen Drohungen und Einschüchterungen über eine angeblich im November 2008 verursachte Serviceleistung - ca 4 € - bei einer Billigvorwahlgesellschaft, die ebenso angeblich nicht bezahlt wurde. Gottseidank hab ich alle meinen DTAG Rechungen per Click parat - selbst die aus 2008 - und selbstverständlich war ALLES bezahlt per Einzug. Und den von Diagonal erwähnten Originalbetrag gabs sowieso nirgendwo. Und aus den gequetschten 4 € haben sie mit Inkassokosten ( 7 € )  und Auslagenpauschale (21 €) mal flott 32 gemacht.

Da frag ich mich, über welche Quelle haben die 1. meine Postadresse bekommen, 2. aus welcher Luft haben sie den Betrag gegriffen und wie oft ist dieser Betrug erfolgreich, weil die Leute wegen solcher Summen kein Verfahren riskieren wollen oder sich möglicherweise wirklich schuldig fühlen, weil sie ihre Telefonrechnungen von vor 3 Jahren nicht mehr haben ?

Mein Rat: Diagonal Inkasso grundsätzlich ignorieren und nicht nervös werden - denn da kommt kein Mahnbescheid und kein Vollstreckungsbescheid, denn sonst würden ihre Machenschaften ja bei den Gerichten bekannt werden.


----------



## huasdnguatl (24 Dezember 2011)

Auch ich habe heute einen Brief der Diagonal Inkasso GmbH in 21244 Buchholz bekommen. Bei mir war es ähnlich. 2,05 Euro Hauptforderung, Rest Mahngebühren etc. Also insgesamt 34,20 Euro. Die Rechnung wäre laut Inkassobüro vom 8.1.2007. Für mich somit verjährt. Außerdem muss man doch vorher eine Rechnung bekommen, bevor man eine Mahnung erhält, oder???? Es geht um die Seite von www.sms-kostenlos.de
Ich persönlich werde an die Presse gehen und auch die Polizei und den Verbraucherschutz einschalten, um solchen Verbrechern das Handwerk zu legen. Überweist bitte keinen Cent!!!!!! Sondern verbreitet dieses Schreiben im Internet!


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2011)

Was regst du dich so auf? Es ist Weihnachten, chill dich! Die Forderung ist verjährt, aber dazu braucht es der s. g. "Einrede"! Um Ruhe zu haben reicht, es dies der Diagonal mitzuteilen. Denen ist die Forderung eh nur durchgeflutscht. Die Klärung, warum es diese Forderung überhaupt gibt, wird niemand mehr ernsthaft herbei führen können und schon gar nicht die Polizei, deren Aufgabe diese Klärung ohnehin nicht ist. Zum Thema "den Verbrechern das Handwerk legen" solltest du besser über den Weihnachtsfriede nachdenken, alles andere ist Humbug und belastet nur die genannten Stellen unnötig.


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2011)

Weihnachtsfrieden hin oder her - meiner Holden schickt AWT auch immer noch Mahnpupse in unregelmäßigen Abständen zu einer längst verjährten Forderung. Mittlerweile wandeln sie ab und schreiben daß sie angeblich nicht gekündigt hätte und die Forderung so bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag ins unermessliche steigen wird. Ich warte, nein eher hoffe ich ja da nur drauf daß da mal ein Mahnbescheid kommt ...
Und dann >>> Der Mahnbescheid (Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren)
DA kommt dann die Einrede der Verjährung ...


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich warte, nein eher hoffe ich ja da nur drauf daß da mal ein Mahnbescheid kommt ...
> Und dann kommt dann die Einrede der Verjährung ...


Erfahrende und vor allem selbstsichere (Rechts sicher ist noch besser) Mahnpupsempfänger können das gut so machen andere können sich der Lightversion bedienen:





Reducal schrieb:


> Um Ruhe zu haben ....


Wie das wer aber macht, sei jedem selbst überlassen und in diesem Sinne nochmals:


> Schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Erfahrende und vor allem selbstsichere (*Rechts sicher ist noch besser*) Mahnpupsempfänger können das gut so machen ...


Wohl wahr ...
... nix für Anfänger


----------



## noscam (5 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Weihnachtsfrieden hin oder her - meiner Holden schickt AWT auch immer noch Mahnpupse in unregelmäßigen Abständen zu einer längst verjährten Forderung. Mittlerweile wandeln sie ab und schreiben daß sie angeblich nicht gekündigt hätte und die Forderung so bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag ins unermessliche steigen wird. Ich warte, nein eher hoffe ich ja da nur drauf daß da mal ein Mahnbescheid kommt ...
> Und dann >>> Der Mahnbescheid (Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren)
> DA kommt dann die Einrede der Verjährung ...


 
auf den Mahnbescheid hoffe ich inzwischen auch  Die Typen von diagonal inkasso haben nämlich auch den Weihnachtsfrieden eingehalten, und mir erst heute wieder so ein nettes Brieflein per billiger Infopost zugestellt mit der putzigen Überschrift: MÜSSEN WIR WIRKLICH SO WEIT GEHEN ? Und sie drohen schon wieder mit dem Mahnbescheid. Die Hauptforderung von 4 € hat sich inzwischen zu einer Forderung von 55 € aufgeblasen und ich denke nicht im entferntesten dran, diese dubiose Textbausteinfirma anzurufen oder Ihnen  irgendeine Erklärung schriftlich zukommen zu lassen. Nur wird der Mahnbescheid leider nicht kommen, denn dafür müsste Diagonal nämlich zuerst in Vorkasse für die Mahnbescheidskosten treten und wenn ich dann natürlich Widerspruch einlege, wirds erst richtig teuer für sie, weil sie nämlich keinerlei Grundlage für ihre bis jetzt durch nichts belegte Forderung haben. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass viele dieses Forum finden und sich von solchen Typen nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## DerHaudegen (3 Februar 2012)

Auch ich habe heute den DRITTEN Brief von diagonal Inkasso im briefkasten gehabt ebenfalls geht es hier um sms-kostenlos.de  ......



> *MÜSSEN WIR WIRKLICH SO WEIT GEHEN ?*
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ...... ,
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2012)

DerHaudegen schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute den DRITTEN Brief von diagonal Inkasso im briefkasten gehabt  ......


Na dann kommen noch etliche. Nett sind die Telegramm-Mahnungen: ***GERICHTSVERFAHREN STEHT BEVOR***STOPP****ZAHLEN SIE JETZT***.
Die kommen aber erst später.


----------



## Hippo (3 Februar 2012)

Ob man denen sagen sollte daß Telegramme eigentlich out sind?


----------



## huasdnguatl (5 Februar 2012)

DerHaudegen schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute den DRITTEN Brief von diagonal Inkasso im briefkasten gehabt ebenfalls geht es hier um sms-kostenlos.de ......


 
Ich habe den gleichen Brief bekommen. Absolut identisch! Ich werde nichts zahlen!!!! Gleiche Vorderung von sms-kostenlos.de ......    Reagieren oder nicht? Presse??? Polizei macht sowieso nix. Anwalt kostet Geld.... Solche Verbrecher gehören weg! Meines Erachtens ein Fall für Akte X oder Stern TV oder ähnliches.... Machen wir uns stark und schliessen uns zusammen!


----------



## DerHaudegen (6 Februar 2012)

Von mir werden die ebenfalls keinen Cent erhalten ich ignoriere die Kacke einfach mal den ich bin mir 1000% sicher das nie auf solche komische Seite war.....^^

Ja informiere du mal Stern TV mal gucken ob die weiter kommen mit ihren komischen Reporter da :-D


----------



## DerHaudegen (24 Februar 2012)

Gestern kam der nächste Brief:



> *TELEGRAMMBRIEF*
> 
> +++BIS HEUTE KEINE ZAHLUNG+++
> 
> ...


----------



## Teleton (24 Februar 2012)

Ich bin schon ein verdammter Hellseher:


Teleton schrieb:


> Na dann kommen noch etliche. Nett sind die Telegramm-Mahnungen: ***GERICHTSVERFAHREN STEHT BEVOR***STOPP****ZAHLEN SIE JETZT***.
> Die kommen aber erst später.


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2012)

DerHaudegen schrieb:


> Gestern kam der nächste Brief:


Na, das ist doch mal kreativ. Hab schon lange keine Telegramme mehr bekommen...


----------



## Frozen1991 (9 März 2012)

Also bei mir wurden aus 9,99€ ebenfalls ganz schnell 22,49€, ohne dass ich von der angegebenen Seite je etwas gehört habe. Ich hoffe bald schaltet sich das Inkassounternehmen ein, denn diese hat ihren Sitz nur 5min von meinem Haus entfernt und persönlich kann man doch am besten "reden" und dann wird mal geschaut ob die mir was vorlegen können.


----------



## Hippo (9 März 2012)

Mit Verlaub - Du bist des Wahnsinns fette Beute ...
Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?
Das gilt noch viel mehr für persönliche Besuche.
Nicht mal Ignorieren ist die Tat der Wahl!


----------



## Frozen1991 (9 März 2012)

Joar, aber wenns nix bringt, schalte ich einfach meinen Chef ein. Mache gerade ne Ausbildung und mein Chef ist nicht nur Steuerberater, sondern auch Rechtsanwalt mit Schwerpunkt Medien, also der perfekte Ansprechpartner


----------



## Hippo (9 März 2012)

Praktisch ...


----------



## CroBoy (23 März 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Ich habe auch was darüber zu berichten das schon krass ist. Also ich hab auch kein schreiben bekommen wo ich noch eine Offene Rechnung habe, stattdessen habe ich eine Mahnung von Diagonalinkasso bekommen,

Hauptforderung 7,99€ plus Mahngebühren von sagenhaften 29€

ist das überhaupt erlaubt die Gebühren so weit hoch zu setzten das sie gleich über das dreifache ist als die Hauptvorderung selbst?

So wie ich hier das lese, muß ich mir erst mal keine Sorgen machen darüber oder?

Ja nun jetzt hab ich denen Per Mail um eine Stundung gebeten, da man mich gekündigt hat und es mir Finanziell echt sehr schlecht ging.
Joa diese wurde mir abgelehnt und ich habe wieder eine Mahngebür von 29€ bekommen.

Ja und jetzt liegt die Forderung schon bei sagenhaften 155€ ja und das ist nicht alles. Diese habe ich gleich 6 Mal. Alles von Diagonalinkasso die echt bitter böse Briefe schreiben, und mir sogar SMS schicken ( würde echt gerne wissen woher die meine Handynummer haben ) die ist nirgend wo eingetragen und die haben auch nur vertraute Personen. Ja und da ich 6 Forderungen habe, bekomme ich die SMS gleich 6 mal in der Früh das echt nerfig ist.

Es scheint ja echt viel zu geben. Klar ist das ich den Telefondienst zahlen muss, aber ich dachte auch das es über die Telefonabrechnung geht ( Kabel BW ) 


Ja und das ist auch noch nicht alles, ich habe auch ein Brief bekommen von Dr. jur. Peter Krull Rechtsanwälte bekommen, die auch die gleiche anschrift haben wie Micropaymant und Diagonalinkasso. Bei denen soll ich sogar schon zinsen bezahlen und Auslagepauschale von 27€


Was ist euer Rat an mich wie ich jetzt noch weiter reagieren soll? Bin schon so weit das ich denen Fast sage das die mal endlich den nächsten schritt machen sollen, wie sie mich schon Monate damit drohen.

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Sorry falls die Grammatik und Rechtschreibung nicht so gut passen sollte, aber bitte euch einfach dumme Kommentare dafür nicht zu Posten und es einfach für euch behaltet.


Schöne Grüße


----------



## CroBoy (27 März 2012)

Hallo

Ich bin es nochmal. Hab mir erst mal mehr Antworten erwünscht. Aber das Thema hier scheint ja nicht sehr alt zu sein da ja hier auch neue Beiträge sind. Nun ja bei mir geht es weiter. Bis jetzt hab ich glaube ich mal mit meinen Mahnungen alle Topen können. Jetzt hab ich den nächsten Brief erhalten wo drinnen steht das die den Anschein haben das ich nicht zahlen kann, und bitten mich das ich ein Insolvenz anmelden soll und es denen zuschicken soll. Und gleich mit der Anmerkung das diese große Auswirkung auf mich haben sollte. Bis jetzt sind alle Drohungen von denen Sinnlos geblieben, und ich glaube auch das es so bleiben wird.

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2012)

...und was sollen wir dazu schreiben? Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Foren verboten und deshalb gibt es hier auch keine Handlungsanweisungen der Art, dass geraten wird: tue dies oder das!

Gelegentlich schaut hier übrigens auch der Geschäftsführer von Micropayment rein und versucht Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. Die Adresse des Berliner Anwalts, der dich da mahnt, ist nicht weiter verwunderlich, immerhin ist/war das ein Geschäftspartner des Geschäftsführers.

Aus der ursprünglichen Forderung i. H. v. 7,99 € sind nun deiner Schreibe nach 155 € geworden, weil du dich beharrlich gegen die Zahlung geweigert hattest. Warum solltest du zukünftig von deiner Strategie abweichen? Es geht um 7,99 € und wie teuer die von der Forderungsstellerin beigetrieben wird, ist erst mal deren Sache.

Passend zur Kostenfrage haben wir hier folgenden, angestaubten Thread aus 2006


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> *Inkassokosten - Wieviel muss gezahlt werden?*


----------



## CroBoy (29 März 2012)

Ok das es verboten ist wusste ich nicht. Aber wenn das nicht wie angegeben über die Telefonabrechnung ab gerechnet wird, kann man ja erst eine Rechnung schicken in dem drinnen steht für was und wann ich den Dienst genutzt haben soll, und nicht gleich eine Mahnung mit so drastischen Gebühren zu schicken. Vor allem nicht wenn man um eine Rechnung bittet in dem alles genau drinnen steht. Aber meine bitte war vergebens los. Es wär so als hätte ich um eine neue Mahnung gebeten.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2012)

Von wem hattest du die Rechnung verlangt?


----------



## CroBoy (29 März 2012)

Diagonal Inkasso. Ich hab auch nur von denen was bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2012)

...und die Diagonal hat die Forderung nach Berlin zurück gegeben, ist somit damit nicht mehr beschäftigt.


CroBoy schrieb:


> Forderung schon bei sagenhaften 155€ .... Diese habe ich gleich 6 Mal. Alles von Diagonalinkasso
> Ja und das ist auch noch nicht alles, ich habe auch ein Brief bekommen von Dr. jur. P. K. Rechtsanwälte bekommen, die auch die gleiche anschrift haben wie Micropaymant und Diagonalinkasso.


Jetzt stelle ich mir das so vor - die Buchung läuft über Micropayment und die Forderung konnte nicht auf der Telefonrechnung deines Providers eingebucht werden, weshalb du auch keine Rechnung hast. Dadurch entsteht ein Mahnlauf und der wird von der Diagonalinkasso automatisiert abgearbeitet. Ist der nicht erfolgreich geht das Ding aus Buchholz zurück nach Berlin. Dort beschäftigt sich nun wieder die Micropayment in ihrer hauseigenen Kanzlei mit der Sache.


micropayment schrieb:


> Das Inkasso startet auch nicht gleich. Es gibt eine kaufmännische Mahnung, dazwischen immer wieder einige Zeit für die Zahlung. Erst nach vertreichen dieser vielen Fristen geht der Fall an den Inkassodienstleister.
> Wenn eine Zahlung nicht "weitergereicht" wurde, ist das natürlich kein Fall für das Inkasso. Obwohl ich an diese Fälle persönlich nicht glaube.
> *Aber auch solche Angelegenheiten lassen sich klären.*
> 
> ...


Also würde ich in dem speziellen Fall noch einmal in Berlin fragen, worum es nun tatsächlich geht: https://www.micropayment.de/?page=service-contact


----------



## CroBoy (29 März 2012)

Ich werde dort mal morgen anrufen. Danke für den Link. Dumm ist nur das ich ja nichts dafür kann wenn micropayment es nicht hin bekommen wie angegeben es über die Telefonrechnung laufen lassen. Ich wär auch bereit 5€ Extra für jede Rechnung zu bezahlen, aber nicht 29€.

Ja und das nicht gleich der Inkasso tätig wird, ist bei der Firma zumindest Falsch, und die Aussage von micropayment selbst auch.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2012)

CroBoy schrieb:


> Ich werde dort mal morgen anrufen.


Lass das besser sein! Schreibe wenigstens eine eMail und warte auf die Antwort. Telefongelaber ist meist ungut und kann sich zum Nachteil auswirken.


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2012)

... und ist nie nachweisbar ...


----------



## CroBoy (29 März 2012)

Ok also besser nicht anrufen. So wie ich das hier alles lese machen die ja eh nie den nächsten schritt. Falls es trotzdem dazu kommen sollte werde ich erst mal alles Wiedersprechen. Ok ich werde denen mal eine Mail schicken und schauen was weiter passiert. Ich werde hier mein Ergebnis mit teilen.


----------



## gast1234 (28 April 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir war es so, das als ich auf den ersten brief von jur. P.K. nicht reagiert habe, ein zweiter brief von ihm kam.
danach ging die sache wieder züruck an diagonal. von denen gabs dann noch 2 oder 3 briefe und einen anruf. in dem anruf habe ich dann um die beantragung des MB gebeten damit wir das vor gericht klären können. Danach war schluss und ich habe nie wieder was von denen gehört.
Gruss

P.S. bei mir wollten sie aus 2,99 mal ebend mit allen kosten 170 machen


----------



## CroBoy83 (28 April 2012)

Hmmm der Login über Facebooc geht nicht. Bin der CroBoy von oben.

Ich hatte letzte Woche auch einen Anruf erhalten, wo sie mir angeblich einen letzten Angebot machen wollten das die Sache nicht ans Gericht geht. Ich hab der Dame am Telefon ganz normal gesagt das ich Sie um weitere Informationen gebeten habe, wann und für was ich den Dienst genutzt haben soll. Auf einmal war Sie so unfreundlich wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. Sie hat es auf Platz 1 bei mir geschafft. Sie hat so schnell geredet das ich die hälfte garnicht mehr verstanden habe, und auch nicht mal zum Wort kommen konnte. Und sie hat dann noch gesagt Sie gibt es den Anwalt weiter zum Mahnverfahren und hat dann einfach aufgelegt.

Nun gut, ich dachte mir ich warte es einfach mal ab, damit ich dann den Mahnbescheid widersprechen kann.

Jetzt habe ich vorgestern wieder einen Anruf erhalten, und eine andere Frau hat mich angerufen und hat mir das gleiche angeboten. Ich sagte zu ihr das ich schon einen Anruf bekommen habe, und das die Frau echt unfreundlich war. Und ich habe zu Ihr auch gesagt das ich einfach nur Infos haben will wann und für was ich den Dienst genutzt haben soll, und das ich sonst nicht bezahlen werde. Ja sie ist dann auch gleich echt unfreundlich geworden. Zwar nicht so ganz wie die erste, aber trotzdem kommt sie für Unfreundlichkeit bei mir auf Platz 2.
Sie hat mir auch das gleiche gesagt, und hat wenigstens gewartet biss ich auch tschüss gesagt habe. Ich hab Ihr auch gesagt als sie die Andeutung auf einem Mahnbescheid gegeben hat, das ich jeden Mahnbescheid widersprechen werde. Aber da sie so unfreundlich war, hatte ich einfach keine lust mehr mich da weiter zu unterhalten.

Gestern und sogar heute habe ich eine Mail erhalten das ich immer noch die Letzte chanze habe die Rechnung zu begleichen, und haben mir einen Link in der Mail zugeschickt die zu Sofortüberweisung führt damit ich ja auch gleich bezahlen kann. Das werde ich aber nicht machen!


Das ist soweit mein Zwischenbericht. Mal schauen ob jetzt noch was kommt.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis. Der Facebook-Login geht tatsächlich gerade nicht. In bin dran, den Fehler zu suchen...


----------



## Hippo (28 April 2012)

@croboy
Die sind grad aber richtig nervig ...
... wenn die könnten wie sie pupsen hätten sie schon lange getan was sie pupsen


----------



## satthu (9 Juni 2012)

Hallo leute

Ich habe heute eine E-mail von Micropayment AG bekommen und auch gelesen. Da geht es um eine Forderung von über 400€ für eine Premiummitgliedschaft bei der flirt-fever AG. hier ein Auszug von der E-mail ....

[Modedit by Hippo: Text gelöscht da Doppelpost
Bei Fragen die Flirtfever und Anhänge/Trojaner etc betreffen bitte hier posten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...t-fever-neue-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38934/]


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

micropayment schrieb:


> .... Fragen zu entsprechenden Buchungen oder Mahnungen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Andreas Richter





satthu schrieb:


> ....habe heute eine E-mail von Micropayment AG bekommen ....


 
@ Phyton, was sagen deine Techniker zu der Sache?


----------



## satthu (10 Juni 2012)

ich würde gerne eine Antwort haben, wie ich dagegen weiter vorgehen kann.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2012)

satthu schrieb:


> ich würde gerne eine Antwort haben, wie ich dagegen weiter vorgehen kann.


Du musst lesen, was dir schon präsentiert wurde. Alles andere wäre jetzt ärgerlich hier.



satthu schrieb:


> eingefügt von Hippo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bei Fragen die Flirtfever und Anhänge/Trojaner etc betreffen bitte hier posten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/prebyte-media-gmbh-flirt-fever-neue-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38934/


 
Einfach die blaue Schrift klicken!


----------



## Hippo (10 Juni 2012)

Die hast Du bekommen, lesen mußt Du selber

Tante Edit sagt - Reducal war einen Moment schneller ...


----------



## dealein (11 Juni 2012)

Vulpecula schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine Bezahldienst via 0900er Nummer in Anspruch genommen. In der Vergangenheit habe ich dies auch schon öfter getan - allerdings bisher immer ohne Probleme. Der Dienstleister ist/war in diesem Fall anscheinend die *micropayment GmbH*.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo, 
ich habe vor kurzen auch eine Mahnung von dieser Firma erhalten.
Jedoch soll ich irgendetwas über eine Seite in auftrag gegeben haben, auf der ich schon seit über einen jahr nicht mehr wahr und zu einer uhrzeit, in der ich noch in der arbeit war!! Ich hab nachgeschlagen und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen!!
Für mich stinkt das zum Himmel!!!!!


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2012)

Ist das eine Mahnung mit einem Anhang (Zip-Datei)?
Wenn ja - *auf keinen Fall den Anhang öffnen* und hier weiterlesen
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/forderung-nach-vertragsbruch-23-05-2012-nutzer-xxxxxxx.38912/
Das geht grad rum mit erfundenen als auch echten Firmennamen


----------



## micropayment (11 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> @ Phyton, was sagen deine Techniker zu der Sache?


 
Ola..zu welcher Sache sollten unsere Techniker was sagen?

VG A.Richter


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

Naja, evtl. habe die sich ja mit der Herkunft der Mails beschäftigt. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass der Sportsgeist in Hoppegarten mit solchen Umtrieben geweckt wird, wenn schon der Name des eigenen Produktes geschändet wird. Informationen zu diesem Phänomen lassen sich sicher auch in Darknets abgreifen, wer weiß schon wo sich so manch eifriger Technikus virtuell rum treibt?


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2012)

Hihi - "Rockerkrieg" im Internet


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

...lustig ist das nicht! Im Internet, in diversen Foren und Blogs spiegelt sich schon lang nur das Ego der Gesellschaft - dort sind alle, die Otto Normalos, die Schaumschläger, die Naiven, die Strafverfolger, die Kids, Senioren usw. Die kriminellen Strukturen weichen zunehmend auf andere Netzte aus, wie z. B. eben Darknets zur Diskussion und zum Aufbau von Strukturen sowie z. B. das Usenet für den Austausch von Dateien.


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2012)

Ne - war darauf bezogen daß der eine Gauner den andern Gauner als Absender nimmt indem er dem die Adressliste klaut


----------



## warrabbit (20 September 2012)

Wie kann es sein, dass sie Micropayment Gmbh wahrlos von einem Konto selbstständig
und ohne Einverständnis und Einzugsermächtigung Beträge einmal 3x36€ und jetzt erneut 6x36€ mit irgendwelchen Kundendaten abbucht ??? Zu mal dieses Konto gerade mal einen Monat existiert und diese Person weder Handy oder Internet besitzt.
Jedenfalls wird da nicht lange hinterher telefoniert und nachgefragt.
Strafanzeige gegen Micropayment Gmbh ist gestellt und auf den Weg nach Kiel zur Kripo.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## teufelchen2936 (23 Oktober 2012)

mein mann und ich dachten wir spinnen, und fragten uns was das soll. uns wurde beiden das spiel gesperrt mit der begründung das wir nicht bezahlt haben. wir haben das auch über`s telefon gemacht, haben heute von telekom und micropayment hin und her telefoniert. telekom kann uns die ganzen tage mitteilen, wann die das geld an micropayment weitergeleitet haben. micropayment hingegen will uns eine email schicken wo alles genau drin steht, nur bis jetzt ist immer noch keine mail da, und sehr freundlich waren die auch nicht, können uns nicht mal an den geschäftsführer weiter leiten geschweigen denn uns eine nummer von ihm geben. also so kann das echt nicht weiter gehen, was soll man da denn machen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

teufelchen2936 schrieb:


> .... was soll man da denn machen?


Immer wieder schreiben, entweder selbst oder über einen Anwalt.


----------



## teufelchen2936 (23 Oktober 2012)

hier sind so viele die das problem mit micropayment haben, wollen wir uns nicht zusammen an akte2012 wenden???


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

teufelchen2936 schrieb:


> hier sind so viele die das problem mit micropayment haben, wollen wir uns nicht zusammen an akte2012 wenden???


Wozu, traust du dich alleine nicht? Was soll das aber bringen, außer (wenns überhaupt so weit kommt) zu einem für die meisten Zuschauer wenig interessanten Beitrag im TV?


----------



## ich ich ich (24 Oktober 2012)

komisch ist auch ich habe mal nach playa games gmbh in hamburg über google gesucht, verschiedene seiten mit jeweils verschiedenen telefonnummern. über playa games läuft shakes & fidget und das bezahlsystem läuft über micropayment, wo schon sooo viele probleme mit haben.
sehr eigenartig ist halt die verschiedenen telefonnummern von playa.


----------



## Lyandra (5 November 2012)

Moinsen 

Ich möchte doch glatt auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit Micropayment und Diagonal weitertragen. Als ich heute mal wieder einen Brief von Diagonal bekam, musste ich doch glatt schmunzeln.
Zurück zum Anfang: Habe zwei mal in diesem Jahr einen Dienst für 9,95 Euro übers Telefon gebucht, in zwei verschiedenen Monaten.
Im September bekam ich dann eine Mahnung von Micropayment mit 22,49 Euro Gesamtforderung. Hab ich auch bezahlt, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt Ärger mit der Tcom hatte und deshalb mein Geld bei denen zurückbehalten hatte.
Im Oktober bekam ich dann einen Brief von Diagonal Inkasso mit rund 70 Euro Forderung. Dachte mir nanu, haste doch schon bezahlt. Hab denen eine Mail geschrieben und der Forderung widersprochen. In der Woche darauf ein zweiter Brief von Diagonal in der dann meine Zahlung aus dem September aufgelistet war, die allerdings nicht auf die Hauptforderung sondern ganz dreist auf die Inkassogebühren angerechnet wurde, obwohl die Zahlung ja an micropayment ging und nicht an Diagonal.
Ende Oktober ein weiterer Brief, micropayment bestehe auf die komplette Forderung, ich solle gefälligst bezahlen. Komisch nur, dass die Forderung von micropayment ja schon längst beglichen war und eigentlich nur noch Diagonal irgendwas forderte.
In derselben Woche ein erneuter Brief von Micropayment, in dem aus einem anderen Monat erneut 22,49 Euro inkl Mahnkosten etc. gefordert wurden. Hab meine Rechnungen durchgesehen. Ok ich war tatsächlich im Zahlungsverzug, konnte ich nachvollziehen, habs also überwiesen.

Heute dann wie gesagt ein neuer Brief von Diagonal, deren Forderung jetzt irgendwas um die 40 Euro beträgt und die sich die Frechheit rausnehmen zu sagen, durch meine Zahlung hätte ich deren Forderung ja anerkannt und müsse nun auch den Rest begleichen. In der ganzen Zeit ist von mir nicht eine einzige Zahlung an Diagonal gegangen, sondern grundsätzlich nur an micropayment, da ich dort ja auch den Dienst in Anspruch genommen habe. Nichts desto Trotz meint Diagonal, die Zahlungen bei sich anrechnen zu können und mir damit zu drohen.
Heute dann wieder per Mail geantwortet und sie darauf hingewiesen, solche Unterstellungen gefälligst zu unterlassen und die Zahlungen gemäß des rechtmäßigen Empfängers vernünftig anzurechnen und nicht zu deren Gunsten.

Bin mal gespannt, was als nächstes kommt 

LG


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2012)

Lyandra schrieb:


> vernünftig


...ist was anderes.


----------



## bunni (15 Januar 2013)

Es ist korrekt, dass dies gewöhnlich über den Telefonanbieter abgerechnet wird. Leider gibt es einige Anbieter, bei denen ist es nicht so. Beispiel: ehemals Hansenet (Alice) Hier loggt man sich im Kundenportal ein und sieht sich seine Fremdanbieter-Positionen in der Rechnung an und zahlt separat. Andernfalls gehen diese Diensteanbieter leer aus fangen selbstverständlich an die Kosten einzufordern. Die Deutsche Telekom AG mahnt bei Verzug auch nur noch seine eigenen Kosten an und alle Nebenanbieter bekommen dann bei der Zahlung auf eine Mahnung nichts mehr überwiesen. In den AGB dieser beiden im Beispiel genannten Telefonnetzbetreibern steht dies geschrieben. Die Verbraucher landen durch ihre Unwissenheit immer wieder in diesem Schlamassel. Die Diensteanbieter wollen mit Recht nur ihr Geld. Man sollte sich immer informieren. Ich habe versucht zu klagen und bekam unrecht, daher habe ich jetzt die ganzen Informationen. Diagonal ist ein Dienstleister, der zurecht beauftragt wurde. Man sollte umgehend zahlen, weil mit jeder weiteren Mahnung die Kosten mehr werden und am Ende landet man vor Gericht und zahlt das 3-fache. Ich habe diese Erfahrung gemacht und mich dann erst informiert. Das war falsch. Meine Telefonrechnung (übrigens bei der Deutschen Telekom AG) lass ich nun immer abbuchen und meine Spiele kann ich noch immer spielen und habe seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2013)

Wenns denn seriöse Drittanbieter wären ...
Bei unseriösen Drittanbietern bleibts bei unseren Ratschlägen
(die da meist auf "nicht zahlen" rauslaufen)
Hast Du Dir etwa ein Trophäenurteil abringen lassen?


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2013)

> Ich habe versucht zu klagen und bekam unrecht,


Gib doch mal das Aktenzeichen durch.


> Man sollte umgehend zahlen, weil mit jeder weiteren Mahnung die Kosten mehr werden


Die Kosten sind nicht davon abhänig wie oft eine Truppe wie Diagonal mahnt.


> lass ich nun immer abbuchen und meine Spiele kann ich noch immer spielen


Wenn Du die Leistungen von micropayment für Spiele nutzt sollst Du natürlich auch zahlen.
Bei unseren Ratschlägen geht es um nicht nachvollziehbare Entgelte.


> Diagonal ist ein Dienstleister, der zurecht beauftragt wurde.


Genau das muß in jedem Einzelfall geprüft werden.

Lyandras Problem oben mit der ungewünschten Verrechnung läßt sich umgehen wenn man bei Zahlungen eine eindeutige Tilgungsbestimmung angibt. Sonst kommt der Anbieter auf die Idee nach §367 BGB in der Reihenfolge Kosten, Zinsen, Hauptforderung zu verrechnen.


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2013)

bunni schrieb:


> Leider gibt es einige Anbieter, bei denen ist es nicht so. Beispiel: ehemals Hansenet (Alice) Hier loggt man sich im Kundenportal ein und sieht sich seine Fremdanbieter-Positionen in der Rechnung an und zahlt separat.


Alice ist jetzt Telefonica O2 und ich glaube dir kein Wort. Wer bittschön holt denn seine Rechnung selbst bei einem Telefonunternehmen ab, dass seinerseits die Forderung gar nicht bucht? MMn wurde hier von bunni Dummfug geschrieben.


----------



## Pvt Ocelot (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe wohl das selbe Problem

Ich war heute bei meiner Bank und da wurden am 21.01.13  69,99€ von micropayment ag mit der Begründung (1jahr Premium-Mitgliedschaft uploaded.to) per lastschrift abgezogen.
Habe aber weder meine Email Adresse noch meine Bankverbindung irgendwo angegeben...

Was also tun?? Wollte morgen zur Bank gehen und mir das Geld wiederholen..


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2013)

Nix abgeschlossen, keine Schweinchenseite besucht, nirgendwo was angegeben aber 69,99 fehlen?
Du wirst verstehen daß ich das grad ein bißchen sehr "merkwürden" finde ...
Etwas mehr Info wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Pvt Ocelot (28 Januar 2013)

Kommt drauf an was du unter schweinchenseiten verstehst ne spass beiseite..
Gut vielleicht war ich 1oder2 mal bei uploaded auf der Seite weil ich mir dort 1-2mods geladen habe aber das kann man ja kostenlos machen (wie viele andere leute es ja auch machen) auf uploaded  ich habe ABER weder eine email adress oder kontoverbindungen irgendwo hinterlassen oder sonst irgendwas angeklickt bzw eine bestätigung zu dem (1jahresvertrag) bekommen.

Achso habe bei uploaded sogar angerufen ich müsste das mit micropayment klären die können mir nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2013)

Wenn Du nichts abgeschlossen hast, dann heißts wirklich Geld zurückholen, Tüte Popcorn holen und zurücklehnen und warten was passiert.
Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus daß Du eine Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet hast wenn die sich nicht auf der Telefonrechnung sondern direkt vom Konto bedient haben.


----------



## Pvt Ocelot (28 Januar 2013)

Also ich bin mir sicher das ich da nix abgeschlossen habe (habe ja auch keine bestätigung irgendwo erhalten das man sehen kann wie lange der vertrag läuft ob man kündigen muss wie viel das kostet und wann es abgebucht wird) naja und eine drittanbietersprerre bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die abgeschlossen habe werde ich dann ja wahrscheinlich an meiner nächsten handyrechnung sehen..

Wenn ich mir das Geld wiederhole was kann alles passieren?? sprich mahngebühren in welcher höhe?etc...


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Was alles passieren kann steht >> hier <<
Ansonsten wirst Du ums lesen nicht drumherumkommen.
Lies doch für den Anfang einfach mal diesen Thread


----------



## Pvt Ocelot (29 Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich mir das hier alles durchlese heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken und schauen was sie mir schreiben.In deinem Link hab ich folgenes gefunden unter Vertag:

"Besonders die Branche der Kostenfallen-Abzocker verschickt z.B. oft bereits Rechnungen für angeblich erbrachte Dienstleistungen, obwohl der Bestätigungs-Link niemals geklickt wurde, teilweise auch ohne dass überhaupt eine Anmeldung auf der Webseite erfolgte. Zweifelsfrei liegt in solchen Fällen niemals ein wirksamer Vertrag gemäß dem BGB vor. Es liegt auf der Hand, dass unter solch dubiosen Umständen die Beitreibung geforderter Beträge vor Gericht chancenlos ist. Ein Internetdienstleister, der nicht einmal den wasserdichten Nachweis einer Anmeldung nach dem Double-Opt-In-Prinzip erbringen kann, hat vor Gericht gleich verloren."

Aber wie kann man den jetzt erzählen das die kein Geld von mir bekommen  ?

 Ps: Ich geh auch davon aus,dass falls sie mir eine Email schicken ich den Anhang nicht öffnen sollte?!?!


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Pvt Ocelot schrieb:


> ... Zweifelsfrei liegt in solchen Fällen niemals ein wirksamer Vertrag gemäß dem BGB vor...


Also ...
...gibts Geld für nicht existente Verträge?
Also!



Pvt Ocelot schrieb:


> Aber wie kann man den jetzt erzählen das die kein Geld von mir bekommen ?


Wieso willst Du denen das erzählen? Das merken die schon wenn der Abruf platzt...
Keine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern anfangen!



Pvt Ocelot schrieb:


> Ps: Ich geh auch davon aus,dass falls sie mir eine Email schicken ich den Anhang nicht öffnen sollte?!?!


Das ist zwar meistens richtig, aber hier bringst Du jetzt was durcheinander. Es gibt z.Zt. wieder eine Welle von "Mahnungen" die anscheinend von Amazon oder anderen seriösen Firmen kommen und einen absurd hohen Rechnungsbetrag anmahnen. In der Mahnung selbst steht nur daß Du erschossen wirst wenn Du nicht sofort zahlst und alles weitere stünde im Anhang...
Zweck ist hier daß Du empört den Anhang öffnest und Dir eine Malware einfängst.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2013)

Pvt Ocelot schrieb:


> 1jahr Premium-Mitgliedschaft uploaded.to


Siehe dazu auch hier: Uploaded.to: Imagewandel beim Filehoster

Nicht zu vergessen das hier, damit man überhaupt nachvollziehen kann, wofür die Buchung erfolgt:





> Der bekannte Filehosting-Dienst Uploaded.to ist ab sofort unter Uploaded.net erreichbar.


Uploaded ist ein Projekt der Cyando AG, mit Sitz in der Schweiz. Die Berliner Micropayment GmbH wickelt (anscheinend) nur die Zahlung ab und bucht die Lastschriften von den Konten, die ein Nutzer bei uploaded.net angegeben hat.

@ micropayment, warum steht eigentlich in den Kontoauszügen Micropayment AG?


----------



## Pvtocelot (20 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Berliner Micropayment GmbH wickelt (anscheinend) nur die Zahlung ab und bucht die Lastschriften von den Konten, die ein Nutzer bei uploaded.net angegeben hat.


 

Hallo,

Da aber meine Frage woher die meine ganzen Anschriften haben ich habe bei uploadet.net weder meine email adresse noch meine kontoverbindungen angegeben..?!?!?

Ich hatte ja gehofft das da nix mehr kommt von micropayment doch heute kam Post da stand drin Inkasso usw ich soll jetzt was mit 135€ zahlen.

Ps: Bin am überlegen ob ich jetzt mein Anwalt anrufe und frage was er dazu meint ??? was haltet ihr davon?

[Modedit by Hippo: Quote-Tags ergänzt]


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2013)

Pvtocelot schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?


 
Gut so!


----------



## Hippo (20 Februar 2013)

Pvtocelot schrieb:


> ... ich habe bei uploadet.net weder meine email adresse noch meine kontoverbindungen angegeben..?!?!? ...


Was hast Du dann überhaupt mit uploadet.net zu tun gehabt?

@Red wenn er mit den Firmen nichts zu tun hat sollen die doch erstmal nachweisen daß unser User mit dem unaussprechlichen Namen die Geschäftsbeziehung ordnungsgemäß eingegangen ist BEVOR er sich die Anwaltskosten ans Bein bindet


----------



## Pvtocelot (20 Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir bei modhoster (eine internetseite für mods) ein paar mods runtergeladen das geht halb teils über uploadet aber das ist ja auch nicht schlimm man kann ja am Tag bei uploadet für "free" eine bestimmte Anzahl sachen laden. Man kann halt auch sich ein Premiumaccount holen dann kann man schneller und mehr Daten laden das habe ich aber nicht getan. Ich könnte es ja verstehen wenn ich mich versehen hätte  z.b 1Jahr anstatt 1Tag oder so ich habe aber garnix angegeben.Und die Post die ich heute bekommen habe ist auch nicht zu mir gekommen sondern zu meinen eltern woher haben die die Anschrift.

Ps:Mit dem Anwaltskosten wäre es nicht so schlimm da ich versichert bin und ich den ganz gut kenne..


----------



## Hippo (20 Februar 2013)

Ok, dann sitz das erstmal aus und laß Deinen Anwalt als erstes eine Kostenübernahmeerklärung einholen, bzw schreib Deine Versicherung an mit einer Schilderung der Sache und warte was die sagen BEVOR Du den Anwalt kostenpflichtig beauftragst. Soviel Zeit ist bei aller Drängelei der Inkassofuzzis immer.
Und vor allem - fang keine Brieffreundschaft mit den Typen an, da kann sich der Laie ganz schnell um Kopf und Kragen schreiben


----------



## Pvtocelot (20 Februar 2013)

Eine Brieffreundschaft da hab ich auch keine Lust drauf nachher schreib ich da was falsches hin und zack hab ich den Vertrag.

Seh ich das richtig wenn ich jetzt nix machen würde würd ich in 1-2Wochen den nächsten Brief bekommen? Allerdings ein Anruf bei meinen Anwalt kost ja nix...


----------



## Hippo (20 Februar 2013)

Ob das in 1, 2 oder 5 Wochen ist ist ziemlich pups. Kommen wird er ... Aber laß ihnn doch, muß Dich erstmal nicht jucken bis Du die Übernahmeerklärung der RSV hast, ob direkt über den Anwalt oder selbst erfragt ist egal.
Du kannst ja den Anwalt fragen wie er es handhabt und ab wann es kostenpflichtig wird


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2013)

Pvtocelot schrieb:


> Und die Post die ich heute bekommen habe ist auch nicht zu mir gekommen sondern zu meinen eltern woher haben die die Anschrift.


Die ist bei dem Telefonvertrag hinterlegt und wird evtl. mit deinen Nutzerdaten bei uploadet vermischt.



Pvtocelot schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei modhoster ein paar mods runtergeladen das geht halb teils über uploadet aber das ist ja auch nicht schlimm man kann ja am Tag bei uploadet für "free" eine bestimmte Anzahl sachen laden. Man kann halt auch sich ein Premiumaccount holen ....


Das sieht dann so aus:










Und jetzt schauste dir mal das zweite Bild an und vergleichst es mal mit folgender Grafik:





Entweder du hast Zahlen per Telefon/Anruf gewählt oder per Handy/SMS.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2013)

// offtopic //
(manche Leute werden es verstehen)

Da ich auch zu den Kunden von Uploaded gehöre (echt! Kinder waren "schuld") habe ich mir die Firma genauer angeschaut. Damals gehörte das aber noch zur inzwischen liquidierten Uploaded AG
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/uploaded_ag_CH-170.3.031.910-6.htm

Ob der Verkauf an die Cyando überhaupt ein echter Verkauf war (so wie ich es verstehe), das wird ja hin und wieder etwas kritisch hinterfragt. Aber gut, darüber und über anderes schreiben ja schon andere...
http://www.handelszeitung.ch/untern...izer-firma-war-mit-raubkopierern-im-geschaeft



> Der Kopf hinter Uploaded.to war D... C... (27), ein Deutscher aus dem Raum *München*.


So klein ist die Welt, gell, Herr C...

(nicht nur auf dem Xingprofil des Herrn C. findet sich ein Hinweis auf einen hier allseits gut bekannten Wiener. Kein Witz, Mann - ich mein den Fr....  )

Da passt doch Pythons Auferstanden-aus-Dialer-Ruinen-Micro-Payment gut rein...

// offtopic //


----------



## Pvt Ocelot (21 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist bei dem Telefonvertrag hinterlegt und wird evtl. mit deinen Nutzerdaten bei uploadet vermischt.
> 
> Entweder du hast Zahlen per Telefon/Anruf gewählt oder per Handy/SMS.


 

Zum 1. Punkt welchen telefonvertrag meinst du bitte

Zum2. Punkt : Wie ich oben schon gesagt habe Ich habe bei uploadet nie etwas angegeben geschweige mich dort Registriert und schon garnix mit meinen handy abgeschlossen!!!

[Modedit by Hippo: Quote repariert]


----------



## Pvt Ocelot (21 Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein beispiel das ist jetzt ein mod für ein pc-spiel was ein anderer erstellt hat und bei uploaded hochgeladen hat.

Und wie im Bild zu sehen kann man da auf "Free" drücken um eine begrenzte Anzahl zu laden

mehr habe ich auch nicht getan....






[Modedit by Hippo: Bild korrekt eingestellt]


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2013)

Pvt Ocelot schrieb:


> Und wie im Bild zu sehen kann man da auf "Free" drücken um eine begrenzte Anzahl zu laden
> 
> mehr habe ich auch nicht getan....


O.K., zumindest deine eMailadresse war aber bei dem Freeaccount hinterlegt. Wie soll ein Rechnungslauf zugeordnet werden, wenn du nicht in deinem Account weitere Daten abgelegt hast?


----------



## DerNatt (22 Februar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe vor einer Woche einen Brief von Atriga erhalten, in dem ich aufgefordert werde einen Betrag von 127 Euro zu überweisen. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich schon einmal so einen Fall von dubiosen Briefkastenunternehmen. Diese haben noch 2-3 Mahnbriefen dann schließlich aufgegeben. Allerdings ist bei diesem Fall ein kleines Detail anders.

Vor einigen Wochen wurden mir knapp 69 Euro vom Konto abgebucht, worauf ich eine Rückbuchung veranlasste, da ich diese Bestellung niemals aufgegeben habe und es für einen Fehler hielt.
Ich soll mich mit meinem Namen, Addresse sowie meiner Kontoverbindung bei http://www.ul.to angemeldet haben. Allerdings steht in dem Mahnschreiben auch drin: "Vorsorglich weisen wir darauf hin, dass Ihre Telefonnummer XXXXXXXXXX mit Vertragsabschluss protokoliert wurde.". Allerdings ist das nicht meine Handynummer und ich kenne sie auch nicht. Des Weiteren habe Ich mal in den Online-"Service" dieses Inkassobüros nach meinem Fall geschaut und siehe da, auch dort ist eine eMail hinterlegt, dessen Anbieter ich erstmal googeln musste und niemals von mir erstellt wurde.

In einer kurzen Mail an das Inkassobüro erläuterte ich meine Situation und stellte klar, dass ich es nicht zahlen werde, da ich mich dort niemals angemeldet habe. Daraufhin kam die übliche "Wall-of-Text" eMail von Antriga, die mich wohl nur weiter einschüchtern soll.



> Sie haben uns mitgeteilt, dass Sie zu oben angegebenem Aktenzeichen Einwendungen haben. Um diese Einwendungen zu entkräften, möchten wir nochmals den Ablauf des Vertrages mit unserer Mandantin darstellen.
> 
> 1.
> Unsere Mandantin, die micropayment AG, Lindenhof 4, CH 6060 Sarnen, ist ein sog. Paymentprovider (Zahlungsdienstanbieter) und bietet professionelle Produkte, Dienstleistungen und Systeme rund um das Thema "Mehrwertlösungen und Abrechnungen im Internet" (ePayment) an. Im Rahmen dieser Tätigkeit ist unsere Mandantin Inhaberin der ursprünglich bei Cyando AG entstandenen und nun im Rahmen dieses Inkassoverfahrens geltend gemachten Forderung(en) geworden.
> ...


Dieses Schreiben verwirrte mich dann noch mehr. Allein die Tatsache, dass die Telefonnummer plötzlich verschwunden war und stattdessen die eMail als Grund angegeben wurde. Des Weiteren den schönen Fehler, dass ich doch bitte die Frist bis zum "1302-004049" einzuhalten habe. Aha.

Eigentlich bin ich doch komplett auf der sicheren Seite oder? Die müssen mir doch beweisen, dass ich mich dort mit den Daten angemeldet habe, was ich schließlich nicht getan habe. Was würdet Ihr als nächstes unternehmen? Es einfach aussitzen und ihre Drohungen ins Leere laufen lassen?

Ich hoffe dass einige vielleicht damit schon Erfahrung gemacht haben und mir helfen können, die ganze Situation ist trotz der Gewissheit sich nicht angemeldet zu haben etwas unglücklich.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2013)

Es geht um uploaded.net und micropayment. Dazu haben wir schon einen Thread, ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/micropayment-gmbh-diagonal-inkasso.34330/page-6#post-360798

Wenn das gar nicht deine Telefonnummer ist, dann ist dein Fall ziemlich einfach - dann hat eben jemand einfach mit deinen Daten gebucht! Das ist zwar nicht nett und auch nicht schön aber auch nicht dein Problem, wenn du es nicht dazu machst!


----------



## Pvt Ocelot (25 Februar 2013)

Hehe so einen ähnlichen Brief hab ich auch bekommen mit der gleichen Bank..mal schaun was als nächstes kommt...

Und nein ich hab meine Email Adresse NICHT angegeben wenn man auf "FREE" drückt kann man da ein coupon oder sich reg. wenn man das aber wegklickt muss man 30sec warten und er lädt es ohne irgendwas anzugeben...


----------



## steffan (21 März 2013)

Also ich habe bereits 4 briefe und 2-3 emails bekommen. Und ich habe und werde KEINEN brief beantworten!!! Man guckt ja nicht umsonst akte oder änliches  . 
Soll es doch ruhig zum gericht kommen....ich bin gewappnet.

Kopieren und zu akte, sterntv und spiegel schicken


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2013)

steffan schrieb:


> Kopieren und zu akte, sterntv und spiegel schicken


Energiewende mal ganz anders - die können dann die Presehäuser damit heizen.


----------



## Silvie1959 (5 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, vllt. ist das Thema auch weiterhin interessant, obwohl der letzte Eintrag bereits fast 3 Monate her ist....auch ich habe mit micropayment und diagonal Inkasso so meine Erfahrung, immer noch...

Ich habe bei onlivetvrecorder.com schon länger ein Konto und nutze es auch. Zu Beginn der "Mitgliedschaft" habe ich die ersten "Punkte", die ich brauchte um aufzeichnen zu können, per Telefon bezahlt, 1€...am 21.2.13 kam die Rechung per mail durch den Telefonanbieter, die ich am 26.2.13 bezahlt habe....Im April kamen diverse Schreiben, die Mahngebühren von 15€ und die 1€ Rechnung zu zahlen. Diese habe ich ignoriert, da ich ja bezahlt hatte... Anfang Mai nun die die Forderungsaufstellung von Diagonal. Da ging es dann "nur" noch um 8,50€ plus die 1€ Rechnung, plus 46€ Inkassokosten....Ich also eine mail geschrieben mit Nachweis des Auszuges und Kopie der Rechnung, dass ich ja fristgerecht bezahlt habe und die Forderung nicht anerkenne...Mitte Mai neues Schreiben der Diagonal "Letze Mahnung", wieder mit der Komlettsumme von 54,01 €...ich wieder eine mail....Ende Mai wieder Post von Diagonal mit "Nachforderung der Inkassogebühren"....heute nun wieder Schreiben Diagonal mit "Ihre Forderungsaufstellung", immer noch der gleiche Betrag von 54,01 €....
Da hab ich dann Mr. Google mal gefragt und bin hier auf die Seite gestoßen....echt spannend, was hier so geschrieben wird über die Erfahrungen mit Diagonal...also werde ich mal ganz entspannt abwarten, was da kommt oder auch nicht. Wollte erst schon zum Anwalt laufen, aber der kostet ja nur Gebühren...Hier stand ja, dass die keinen Mahnbescheid beantragen und wenn, dann gibt´s halt einen Widerspruch...ich habe bezahlt, fristgerecht und nachweisen kann ich es auch...

Danke allen für die interessanten Infos.

Lg
Silvie


----------



## Diene74 (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen , Ich habe kürzlich auch ein schreiben von der diagonal bekommen , mit einer angeblichen Forderung von 2010 .Die haben hier täglich des öfteren angerufen bis mein Mann an das Telefon gegangen ist da wir erst nicht wussten wer da ständig anruft .Da meinten sie wir hätten einen Forderung von 99,54 euro zu zahlen , als er fragte wofür meinten die das können wir aus Datenschutzgründen nicht sagen aber sie haben gefälligst zu bezahlen, da sagte mein Mann ich möchte gerne wissen wofür das ist mein gutes Recht , da meinte die nur Sie müssen zahlen oder wir schicken ihnen jemand vorbei.
Hallo was sind das für Skrupellose Leute ?!? Und ein schreiben von denen sieht aus wie ein massen Druck den sie an allemöglichen Leute schicken mit der tollen Überschrift : MÜSSEN WIR WIRKLICH SO WEIT GEHEN ?
Die sehen von uns keinen cent ..... Wir haben kein Geld zu verschenken .... Achja die Hauptforderung von 2010 war 2.13 euro und beläuft sich angeblich jetzt auf 99,54 wie bereits erwähnt . Eine absolute Frechheit von denen zu versuchen Leute so abzuzocken !!!

Lg


----------



## Postbote (14 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem ich nun alle Beiträge hier aufgesaugt habe, aber keine direkte Lösung für mein Problem gefunden habe, möchte ich hier doch mal meine Sachlage zu diesem Thema abgeben:

Heute wollte ich auf der Seite Uploaded.net einen Premiumaccount für 1 Monat abschließen. Bei den Zahlungsmöglichkeiten habe ich mich für die Vorkasse (Banküberweisung) entschieden. Meine E-Mail-Adresse habe ich hierzu angegeben. Das Ganze habe ich dann mit "Bestellvorgang fortsetzen" bestätigt.

Nun habe ich eine Mail erhalten, in der der "Kauf" bestätigt wurde und ich sollte den Betrag an micropayment AG überweisen.

Zu meiner Frage: Kann ich diese Bestellung noch stornieren/widerrufen, bzw. das Ganze canceln und hoffen einer möglich Inkasso/Mahnbescheidwelle zu entkommen?

Überwiesen habe ich bisher nichts!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## BenTigger (14 August 2013)

14 Tage Widerrufsrecht sind ja noch nicht abgelaufen...
Kein Geld überwiesen, wiederufen und dann ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen.
Lass die Inkasso doch maulen.
Ansonsten, 9,99 Euro überweisen, einen Monat nutzen aber sofort kündigen.


----------



## Postbote (14 August 2013)

@BenTigger : Wow, danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Habe heute über meine Versicherung mit einem Anwalt ein Beratungsgespräch geführt. Er riet mir ebenfalls einen Widerruf zu verfassen und diesen an micropayment zu senden. 
Doch von einem Widerrufsrecht ist in den AGBs dieses Unternehmens nichts zu lesen. Muss ich also erst einmal die Antwort abwarten.

Was ich aber bei dem Telefongespräch für ein bisschen widersprüchlich (zu dem was ich hier schon gelesen habe) empfand, war, als ich den Anwalt fragte, ob man Mahnbescheide generell ignorieren sollte. Hierzu sagte dieser, dass man auf solche Dinge reagieren sollte (, zuerst aber damit zum Versicherer und den weiteren Verlauf klären). 

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, dass dieser Thread sehr aufschlussreich ist und ich froh bin, dass hier auch so viele informative Beiträge abgegeben wurden.


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2013)

Ein MAHNBESCHEID kommt vom Gericht und MAHNPUPSMÜLL von Inkassomietmäulern
Den Mahnbescheid darf man NIEMALS ignorieren (aber ggf. Widerspruch einlegen) wohingegen Mahnpupsmüll zumindest von Internetgaunern regelmäßig ignoriert werden DARF und SOLLTE


----------



## Postbote (14 August 2013)

Ich frage mich wirklich, ob das mit dem Widerruf greift, da in meinem Fall der Sitz der micropayment AG (mycropayment.ch) in der Schweiz liegt und ich nicht weiß welches Recht gilt? Der Seitenaufbau, sowie der gesamte Wortlaut + AGB (berufen sich an manchen stellen auf das BGB -> deutsches Recht?) gleichen der .de-Hompage, mit dem Sitz in Berlin.


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2013)

Versuch macht kluch ...
Mach Dich da nicht scheckig ...


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2013)

wo wohnst du Postbote?
Wenn ich in DE einen Chinesischen Sack Reis kaufe, gilt ja auch nicht das Chinesische Handelsrecht.
Und in DE gilt bei Fernabsatzgeschäften das 14tägige Widerrufsrecht. Und wenn das nirgends steht und mir nicht kund getan wird, laufen die 14 Tage der Frist noch nicht an.

Nachtrag:
Ich gehe davon aus, das die Ware in Deutschland gekauft wurde und nicht z.B. in der Schweiz selbst. Dann greift natürlich kein deutsches Recht, wenn ich im Ausland selbst etwas kaufe, nur weil ich deutscher Herkunft bin.


----------



## Postbote (18 August 2013)

Habe einen Tag später zwei E-Mails auf meinen Widerruf erhalten. Eine allgemeine Änderungsbestätigung (sollte wohl die Widerrufsbestätigung sein) und eine persönliche Mail. 

War positiv überrascht. Hoffentlich wars das - case closed.

Vielen Dank fürs Feedback!


----------



## BenTigger (19 August 2013)

Tja liebe "seriöse" Abzocker, nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an dem Postbotenfall, DAS ist seriöser Kundendienst.


----------



## Grabgesang (18 Dezember 2014)

Ich habe heute auch ein Schreiben von der besagten Firma bekommen. Darum ging es um ein Premiumzugang von Gigaflat vom September 2014. Da hatte via Call2Pay den Zugang gezahlt.Habe sonst noch nie Post von denen bekommen. Da der Prium auch kein Abo ist. Für mich ist dieses Schreiben nicht ganz koscher. In der Regel bzahlt man das ja mit der Telefonrechnung und nicht extra. Seit mehreren Jahren mache ich dies so.


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2014)

Grabgesang schrieb:


> In der Regel bzahlt man das ja mit der Telefonrechnung und nicht extra.


Bist du rein zufällig Vodafone Kunde? Jedenfalls scheint das Einbuchen in die Rechnung beim Provider nicht immer zu funktionieren oder die die Buchung über die Telefonrechnung als Drittanbieter ist von vornherein gar nicht vorgesehen. Genau an dieser Stelle passieren nicht selten für den Verbraucher recht merkwürdige Abläufe, die sich dann echt für ihn zu einem Schaden entwickeln. Absicht? Glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Dezember 2014)

Wie auch immer: Rechnung beanstanden, Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45i TKG anfordern.


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wie auch immer....


...mag sein. Aber generell würde mich das Problem mit einer Nachforderung dann schon interessieren. So wie bei Micropayment passiert es z. B. auch momentan wieder vermehrt mit Telekom-Forderungen, wenn der Kunde bei einem anderen Provider als der Telekom ist, siehe z. B. hier: EOS SAF Forderungsmanagment


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2014)

Was an diesen Forderungen wirklich dran ist, das wird man eh nie erfahren. Solange nicht wirklich ermittelt wird, und zwar mit geeigneten Maßnahmen. Aber wer wird denn gleich. Schließlich handelt es sich um aufstrebende innovative Unternehmen im Bereich der Telekommunikation am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland.


----------



## corinet (5 April 2015)

Hallo,
habe von Diagonal Inkasso ebenfalls Mahnungen erhalten. Hier geht es im Call by Call Leistungen, einmal der 01067 Line Call Telecom und das andere Mal um 010017 der Telecom GmbH, In den Mahnungen geht es um einen Betrag aus 2011 und eine Betrag aus 2012.
Von der 010017 erhielt ich erstmals Mahnungen im Dezember 2014. Eine Verbindung mit Entgelt war nicht ausgewiesen sondern nur: Mahnbetrag 10,-- €. ebenfalls von der 01067.
Im Februar 2015 erhielt ich dann die zweite Mahnung beider Anbieter Jetzt ist eine Verbindung aus 2011 aufgeführt, aber die anrufende Nummer ist nicht mit meiner Tel.Nr. identisch ! Die Verbindung aus 2012 ist ebenfalls jetzt aufgeführt (alle mit Bezug auf die Rechnungsnummer der Telekom), aber der Betrag ist abweichend zu dem seinerzeit angefallenen Betrag. D.h. einen Teil des Betrages hat die Line Call erhalten, den anderen Teil nicht !? (Es handelt sich um eine einzige Verbindung!).
Die Telekom Rechnungen wurden alle pünktlich bezahlt.
Alles ist sehr zweifelhaft und sieht für mich nach Betrug aus, weshalb ich jetzt Anzeige erstatten werde.
Die Forderung des Inkassobüros werde ich nicht begleichen, sondern es auf ein gerichtliche Mahnverfahren ankommen lassen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 April 2015)

Die Forderung aus 2011 dürfte verjährt sein. Das solltest Du im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn der Inkasso-Laden auf die Idee kommt, die Forderung vor Gericht geltend zu machen.


----------



## Hippo (6 April 2015)

Aber dran denken - die Verjährung gilt nicht automatisch.
Wenn da was gerichtliches kommt mußt Du selbst die "Einrede der Verjährung" bringen.


----------



## Leo (29 Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin sehr froh diese seite gefunden zu haben.Ich bin heute erst an einer meiner Banken vorbeigegangen und habe mir gleich einen Kontoauszug geholt.Darauf stand das eine Firma namens Micropayment AG, 19,70 und dann noch 49 € abgebucht hätte.Bei den Abbuchungen stand noch "Fortbildung SMD".Ich hatte noch nie etwas mit so einer firma zu tun und habe auch noch nie meine Kontodaten irgendwo Preisgegeben.Was soll ich tun und wie bekomme ich mein geld zurück?


----------



## Reducal (30 Mai 2015)

Leo schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie etwas mit so einer firma zu tun und habe auch noch nie meine Kontodaten irgendwo Preisgegeben.Was soll ich tun und wie bekomme ich mein geld zurück?


Nachdem das wahrscheinlich eine Lastschrift ist, kann man die einfach zurück holen - durch Widerspruch, nur der Bank Bescheid geben.

Wenn du es nicht warst, dann hat da wohl jmd. womöglich deine Kontonummer bei einer der beteiligten Firmen angegeben. Sowas passiert oft absichtlich, gelegentlich aber auch versehentlich, z. B. durch einen Zahlendreher. Das festzustellen ist aber nicht dein Job. Da kümmert sich dann das Inkasso darum.


----------



## ricnic3 (19 August 2015)

Hallo,
ist ja länger nichts passiert hier.
Ich bin beim googeln nach denen hier gelandet und finde es immer wieder gut, Meinungen und Warnungen zu finden.
Ist bei mir nicht das erste Mal, dass ich auf solche Machenschaften treffe bzw. damit konfrontiert werden.
Mein Fall sieht wie folgt aus.
Ich hatte im Dez. 2014 über mircropayment eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen, die 9,99 Euro kostete.
Die Rechnung dafür erhielt ich so Mitte April 2015.die 9,99 Euro habe ich etwas verspätet Anfang Mai überwiesen. Im Juni erhielt ich von Micropayment eine " Nachforderung von Gebühren" in Höhe von 15,15 Euro. Dieser Betrag sind noch offene Mahnkosten. Bis dato habe weder eine Mahnung o.ä. erhalten. Ich habe daraufhin Einspruch eingelegt und darauf hingewiesen, dass Mahnkosten nur geltend gemacht werden können, wenn nachweislich eine Mahnung vorliegt und dass diese Mahnkosten in keiner Relation zum Wert stehen. Daraufhin haben die mir eine eine erneute Zahlungsaufforderung mit der Überschrift " Ihr aktueller Kontostand der Firma micropayment " geschickt. Dieses mal über 15,17 Euro. Ab dann erfolgten Schreiben von Diagonal Inkasso. Das Erste habe ich beantworten und die aufgefordert, mich nicht weiter zu belästigen und auf den Rechtsweg hingewiesen. Nun kommen fortlaufend Mahnungen. Heute die "Letzte Mahnung" mit dem Hinweis, dass bei Zahlung oder Ratenzahlung ein Gerichtsverfahren noch abwenden kann und Gerichtskosten zu meinen Lasten gehen.
Ich werde einen Teufel tun!!


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2015)

Wer berechtigte Forderungen hat klagt und pupst nicht in der Weltgeschichte rum


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2015)

Die Erstattung von Mahnkosten ist überhaupt nur dann gerichtlich durchsetzbar, wenn wirklich ein Zahlungsverzug bestanden hat. 

Damit ein Zahlungsverzug überhaupt besteht, müsste in der vertraglichen Vereinbarung (Rechnung reicht nicht!) ein konkretes Zahlungsziel genannt worden sein, und es müsste darauf hingewiesen worden sein, dass bei Verstreichen des Zahlungsziels ein Verzug eintritt und der Verzugsschaden zu erstatten ist.

In den allermeisten vertraglichen Vereinbarungen fehlt ein solcher Passus, bzw. er ist oft aufgrund grober Mängel unwirksam.

Selbst bei bestehendem Verzug wäre es äußerst fraglich, ob eine Mahnpauschale von über 15 Euro gerichtlich durchsetzbar wäre. Die meisten Gerichte setzen hier ca. 10 Euro an.

Wenn die Forderung bereits gegenüber micropayment bestritten wurde, dann ist die Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros eine mutwillige Kostentreiberei und gemäß § 254 BGB (Schadensminderungspflicht) nicht erstattungspflichtig - selbst wenn man annimmt, dass ein Verzugsschaden vorliegt.

In derartigen Fällen ist es extremst unwahrscheinlich, dass hier vor Gericht geklagt wird, insbesondere angesichts des niedrigen Streitwerts.

Bei Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Gericht) Widerspruch innerhalb 14 Tagen ans Gericht einreichen.

Aller Voraussicht nach wird außer ein paar weiteren bösen Stänkerbriefen nichts weiter passieren.


----------



## TB1987 (2 September 2015)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe mein Prüfen meines Kontos festgestellt,das die Micropayment AG bei mir 19,70 abgebucht hat und dabei,anbei steht auf dem kontoauszug "fortbildung smd".
Ich habe meine E-Mail accounts gecheckt, aber ich finde keinen Hinweis darauf,was ich da abgeschlossen haben soll.
Ich werde morgen gleich zur Bank gehen und mal nachfragen, warum da abgebucht wird. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das veranlasst zu haben.


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2015)

Nicht genehmigte Abbuchungen kannst Du 13 Monate lang zurückbuchen lassen

guxu hier >>>  http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Last...3.BCckbelastungen_-_Regeln_seit_November_2009

und hier ist die Übersicht >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift


----------



## TB1987 (2 September 2015)

Danke für die Links!Ich mache mich morgen erstmal bei meiner Bank kundig,was diese Abbuchungen bedeuten sollen.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 September 2015)

Woher soll Deine Bank wissen, was das bedeuten soll?

Rückbuchen und basta. 

Anschließend soll der Micro-latz-mir-was-Laden Dir schwarz auf weiß und beweiskräftig darlegen, was das bedeuten soll, d.h. wann Du wie mit wem wo einen Vertrag über welche Leistung abgeschlossen haben sollst und wie Du hierbei über alle Vertragskonditionen sowie über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden bist.

Das alles ist Aufgabe von micro-latz und nicht von Deiner Bank.


----------



## ricnic3 (27 Oktober 2015)

Jetzt fange die auch noch an und nerven mich mit täglichen Anrufen!

Geht's noch????


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Oktober 2015)

ricnic3 schrieb:


> Geht's noch????





ricnic3 schrieb:


> Dieser Betrag sind noch offene Mahnkosten.


Dann erkläre es denen doch. Deine verspätete Zahlung ging doch bestimmt an Microdingsda, oder? Ich würde dazu Aufforderung, dass man mir eine konkrete Forderungsaufstellung "schriftlich" zusendet. In deinem Fall würden dann ja womöglich nur Mahnkosten, ohne dem ursprünglichen Forderungsgegenstand dabei stehen. Vielleicht ist aber auch mal wieder alles gaaaanz anders.


----------



## ricnic3 (27 Oktober 2015)

Erklären? Wie oft denn noch????? Das hab ich alles schon gemacht. Sogar in schriftlicher und mega ausführlicher Form. Aber irgendwann nerven diese Versuche, Geld unberechtigt einzutreiben. Und dann legt man nur den Schalter um.
Wer auch immer Du bist, Rüdiger, ich mit meinen fas 50 Jahren habe so einige Inkasso-Betrügereien miterlebt. Da stumpft man ab und wenn man merkt, dass das geschriebene Wort eh nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wird, weiß man gleich
was los ist.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Oktober 2015)

ricnic3 schrieb:


> Da stumpft man ab und wenn man merkt, dass das geschriebene Wort eh nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wird, weiß man gleich
> was los ist.


Das ist es doch: Mit einem entsprechen dicken Fell lässt man sich nicht die Zeit stehlen.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Oktober 2015)

ricnic3 schrieb:


> Jetzt fange die auch noch an und nerven mich mit täglichen Anrufen



tja und mit den meisten heutigen Telefonen oder Telefonanlagen kann man Rufnummern der nervigen leute ausblenden oder umleiten.
Ich habe das z.B. in meiner Telefonanlage auf einen entsprechenden Anrufbeantworter Text ohne Aufzeichnung umgeleitet.
Hmmm nu hab ich Ruhe...


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Oktober 2015)

Eben. Bei den neueren T-Com VoIP-Anschlüssen kann man sogar max. 30 Nummern bei T-Com direkt sperren lassen, man braucht also noch nicht einmal einen Router, der blocken kann (die Speedport können das nämlich nicht...). Lässt sich im Kundencenter einstellen.

Ansonsten sind ja die Fritz-Phon-VoIP-Router weit verbreitet bzw. in baugleicher Form von anderen Firmen. Die können Nummern blocken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Oktober 2015)

Auch ich hab mittlerweile die nervigsten CallCenter und Umfragejodler über das Kundencenter gesperrt. Lediglich bei den lästigen Anrufen von "San Lorenzo Bioware aus Italien" gibts Probleme: Die rufen mit ständig neuen Nummern an. Aber da mach ich kurzen Prozeß.....


----------



## ricnic3 (28 November 2015)

Da kommt mal wieder Bewegung rein.
Nach endlosen abgeblockten Anrufen habe ich nun Post von einer Anwaltskanzlei namens - Hainke Schüler Alleyne Fumagalli Rechtsanwälte aus Hamburg bekommen.
Die teilen mir aber auch nix neues mit. " Das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren steht bevor " Mittlerweile sind wir bei einer Summe von 147,85 Euro angelangt, für eine Forderung von 9,99 Euro, die ich im Vorfeld längst geleistet habe. Mal sehen, wo das noch hinführt? 

Ist die Kanzlei neu eingebunden in diesem Prozess, oder nur ein weiterer Baustein als Druckmittel? Hat schon jemand Post von denen bekommen?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2015)

Möglicherweise ist das mit der Anwaltskanzlei eine neue Taktik.

Aber wenn schon. Es ändert letztlich überhaupt nichts.

Zum ersten:
Selbst wenn ein Gericht feststellen sollte, dass die Forderung zu Recht besteht: dann kann der Gläubiger nicht die Zahlung von Anwaltsgebühren plus Inkassokosten zusammen verlangen. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine sogenannte "unnötige Kostendopplung", die gemäß § 254 BGB ("Schadensminderungspflicht") eindeutig nicht vom Schuldner zu tragen ist. Entweder Inkasso oder Anwalt, aber beides gibbet nich.

Zum zweiten:
Ein Anwalt ist auch keine Behörde. Der hat zunächst einmal (solange er nicht wirklich vor Gericht klagt und auch noch dort gewinnt...) absolut null Sonderrechte. Der kann Dir zunächst einmal überhaupt gar nichts. Wenn er wirklich was will, soll er doch Klage einreichen. Dann muss er aber auch belegen können, dass der Anspruch zu Recht besteht. D.h. es wurde wirklich etwas bestellt bzw. in Anspruch genommen, und es wurde auf alle Kosten vorher hingewiesen etc.

Zum dritten:
Die wüste Drohung mit dem angeblich "bevorstehenden gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren" gehört zum Standard-Repertoire unseriöser Forderungssteller. Sollte tatsächlich einmal so ein gelber Brief mit dem Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern, dann gilt: es muss (bei einer unberechtigten Forderung) Widerspruch innerhalb 14 Tagen ans Gericht eingereicht werden. Damit die Gegenseite keinen Vollstreckungstitel bekommt. Es reicht, wenn man auf dem beigefügten Formular ankreuzt: "Ich widerspreche der Forderung insgesamt", und unterschreibt, und das dann ans Gericht zurück schickt. Begründen muss man es nicht.

Nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid kriegt die Gegenseite keinen Vollstreckungstitel. Wenn die dann immer noch was wollen, können sie nur noch vor Gericht klagen. Aber siehe oben: Beweise.... Beweise?

Weil der Mahnbescheid den Gläubiger auch Geld kostet (Gerichtsgebühr mindestens 32 Euro), bleibt es dann auch sehr häufig bei der "Ankündigung des Mahnverfahrens", denn nach dem Widerspruch ist die Gerichtsgebühr versenkt, und der Abzocker kriegt die nicht wieder - solange er nicht Klage einreicht. Und das will er ja gar nicht, wenn er schon keine Beweise vorlegen kann.

Der Klein-Latz-Mir-Was "Bezahldienstleister" hätte im übrigen auch selbst ohne Inkasso und Anwalt schon längst den Mahnbescheid beantragen können. Dass sie dann ewig mit Inkasso und Anwalt herumfackeln, zeigt, dass sie selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glauben.


----------



## Rebecca 31 (28 August 2018)

Vulpecula schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine Bezahldienst via 0900er Nummer in Anspruch genommen. In der Vergangenheit habe ich dies auch schon öfter getan - allerdings bisher immer ohne Probleme. Der Dienstleister ist/war in diesem Fall anscheinend die *micropayment GmbH*.
> 
> ...



Auch ich habe Probleme mit dieser Firma und weiss nicht weiter....


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2018)

Rebecca 31 schrieb:


> Auch ich habe Probleme mit dieser Firma und weiss nicht weiter....



Mit welcher der beiden Firmen aus dem Betreff, die micropayment GmbH oder die Diagonal Inkasso GmbH oder mit beiden? Konntest du für dich herausfinden, warum bzw. wofür da was gefordert wird? Steht sicherlich in dem Forderungsschreiben drin.


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2018)

Rebecca 31 schrieb:


> Auch ich habe Probleme mit dieser Firma und weiss nicht weiter....


Lies sorgfältig das Posting vor deinem von Antiscammer. Dort wird  alles erklärt.
Individuelle Einzelberatung ist nach dem Rechtsdienstleisungsgesetz  hier nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Dort wird  alles erklärt.


Eben nicht alles! Leutz, wie wahrscheinlich auch Rebecca, können nicht nachvollziehen, wie die Forderung entstanden ist und womöglich ist sie dann doch auch berechtigt.

Ich erinnere hier nur an den in echt angeforderten Telefonsupport mit einer Mehrwertnummer von micropayment, der aber (aus erstmal unerklärlichen Gründen) nicht mit der Telefonrechnung verbucht wurde.


----------



## Hippo (28 Dezember 2018)

Das Widerrufsrecht hast Du gegenüber dem Verkäufer, nicht gegenüber dem Zahlungsdienstleister.
Aber - es gibt Fälle da hast Du kein Widerrufsrecht.
Hier unter Punkt 4 zu finden
https://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/SNewsH/FernAbsG.htm


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2018)

Und wenn du keine schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten hast, ist noch kein Fristablauf vorhanden. Du kannst hilfsweise immer noch widerrufen.


----------



## Hans-Uwe Tiedtke (2 April 2019)

Vulpecula schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine Bezahldienst via 0900er Nummer in Anspruch genommen. In der Vergangenheit habe ich dies auch schon öfter getan - allerdings bisher immer ohne Probleme. Der Dienstleister ist/war in diesem Fall anscheinend die *micropayment GmbH*.
> 
> ...



Von der Firma habe ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung über 42,94 € erhalten obwohl ich nirgendwo etwas bestellt habe. Reiner Abzockversuch und Betrug.


----------

